# Hey Creek waders, It's Five O'clock.



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Last post again!



Looks good Keebs with the horses and chickens, you'll be good on fertilizer for a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm surprised that the Woody's clock doesn't say it's 5 o'clock..


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kebo sent out a mass PM making sure everyone wished you happy birthday man...sorry I didn't get in here earlier.  Happy Birthday brother


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Kebo sent out a mass PM making sure everyone wished you happy birthday man...sorry I didn't get in here earlier.  Happy Birthday brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Kebo sent out a mass PM making sure everyone wished you happy birthday man...sorry I didn't get in here earlier.  Happy Birthday brother



Based on the history of Woody's Birthday's Tripod has two birthdays a year. One in April and one in August...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Last post again!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Keebs with the horses and chickens, you'll be good on fertilizer for a while.


 I'll bag ya up some!



bigox911 said:


> Kebo sent out a mass PM making sure everyone wished you happy birthday man...sorry I didn't get in here earlier.  Happy Birthday brother


 LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


>


OH HUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................... JESSICA!!!!!!! MATTY"S PICKING ON ME!!!!!!!!!!! oh wait, lemme go to FB, brb..............


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm bout ready for a drink... eerily calm outside. Was blowing about 30 few minutes ago...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Best. Ribs. Ever.  By far.  Don't know what the heck you sprinkled on them, but Lawd help!  


I almost thought it musta been bam


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Best. Ribs. Ever.  By far.  Don't know what the heck you sprinkled on them, but Lawd help!
> 
> 
> I almost thought it musta been bam



Special sauce for you.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Best. Ribs. Ever.  By far.  Don't know what the heck you sprinkled on them, but Lawd help!
> 
> 
> I almost thought it musta been bam



probably butt rubb, nothin like good but rub


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll bag ya up some!
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



  That was a bea-u-t-ful card you sent Keeeee e eeeee e eeebs


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

evenin keebs,miguel,bbqboss,bigox911,jranger,slip and 3 legged pigmy


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

time to shower before the lightnin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm bout ready for a drink... eerily calm outside. Was blowing about 30 few minutes ago...


Where you been........... I done waded to one side of the creek & back, had my shower, ate my supper & fixin to crash........


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang, its still hot and real humid.....not good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> evenin keebs,miguel,bbqboss,bigox911,jranger,slip and 3 legged pigmy


evenin Killa, wanna take a stab at todays summary???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

This mother's nightmare is coming to fruition.  



My child is going to start racing cars.   

No, not Hot Wheels, Legos or even Xbox 360. Real, live cars. 



Somebody stop time please.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

im stayin away from water till the morning too much lightnin. oh yeah evening jeff


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> evenin keebs,miguel,bbqboss,bigox911,jranger,slip and 3 legged pigmy



Howdy killa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where you been........... I done waded to one side of the creek & back, had my shower, ate my supper & fixin to crash........





Hold on now. I turned my phone back on for you, now, you gonna stay up with us while this strom tears us out of the frame!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where you been........... I done waded to one side of the creek & back, had my shower, ate my supper & fixin to crash........



Trying to find my way around the weather maps over at the weather place...

Dog has had some benadryl now and I hope it will last a while. She's been going nuts since 4pm.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> This mother's nightmare is coming to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



consider time altered courtesy of gon forum clock . good evening turtlebug.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That was a bea-u-t-ful card you sent Keeeee e eeeee e eeebs


Thank you 


killa86 said:


> evenin keebs,miguel,bbqboss,bigox911,jranger,slip and 3 legged pigmy


Evening Killa


Jranger said:


> I'm bout ready for a drink... eerily calm outside. Was blowing about 30 few minutes ago...


It is five O clock


slip said:


> Dang, its still hot and real humid.....not good.


Same here too


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> consider time altered courtesy of gon forum clock . good evening turtlebug.



Evening K86. 


FOLKS! IS IT TRIPOD'S REAL BIRFDAY OR NOT?   


I'm gonna hold all wishes and just slap him on da booty a few times this weekend.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> This mother's nightmare is coming to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never should have let him have that go-cart a few years ago. 

Evening TBug.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evenin Killa 




turtlebug said:


> Evening K86.
> 
> 
> FOLKS! IS IT TRIPOD'S REAL BIRFDAY OR NOT?
> ...



 Ask Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> This mother's nightmare is coming to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhh NOooooooo!!!!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Hold on now. I turned my phone back on for you, now, you gonna stay up with us while this strom tears us out of the frame!


Ooohhh, no, this girl is gonna take a pill & try to sleep through it!!!!



Jranger said:


> Trying to find my way around the weather maps over at the weather place...
> 
> Dog has had some benadryl now and I hope it will last a while. She's been going nuts since 4pm.


If she starts stirring, give her a little more......... get the pills, it's easier!

ok, time for ME a pill & 

Hey Slip?  I'm serious, you want some GOOD fertilizer???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Never should have let him have that go-cart a few years ago.
> 
> Evening TBug.





It's in the family blood. I knew resistance was futile.  


Evening HawtCrocWearinBirfdayMod.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ohhh NOooooooo!!!!!!!





Oh YESSSS. 

Maybe his Auntie Keebs can talk some sense into him.  

Or at least come hold up the custom made "SHAKE-N-BAKE" sign I'm having made.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ohhh NOooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, no, this girl is gonna take a pill & try to sleep through it!!!!
> ...




Best stuff in the world for growin` a tomato.


You better stay up. You know I`m gonna holler when that mess hits us here, and when it does, that will give you about 30 minutes to get ready...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, evenin` Bug!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Evenin Killa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO TBUG, IT IS NOT "OUR" *Tripods* Birfday, his is in AUGUST!!

NOW, Good NIGHT!!!!  If we git blown away, LOVE YA'LL!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ohhh NOooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, no, this girl is gonna take a pill & try to sleep through it!!!!
> ...



What kinda poo is it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Lawd have meefy i libcve tacop macl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Howdy Tbug. You got your lead weighted boots and suit of armor ready for later on tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh YESSSS.
> 
> Maybe his Auntie Keebs can talk some sense into him.
> 
> Or at least come hold up the custom made "SHAKE-N-BAKE" sign I'm having made.


Tell'em he has to have ALL *state of the art* padding & roll bars & safety features available or he ain't running!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

todays summary starts out with some shockin news nic went to the store and bought something,im really not kiddin, anway battan down the hatches, with the strapses of the ratchets, theres a big storm a brewin, and the boss been bbq-in,not sure about the sauce only the boss has put something on it that must be kept a secret, theres a birthday here today, only thing i gotta say, is get outta the creek... waters risin, lightnin strikin,mama frightened.....

think that about covers it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> What kinda poo is it?


horse


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, evenin` Bug!



Hey Nick. 

Just in time for the nightly forum slowdown.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> todays summary starts out with some shockin news nic went to the store and bought something,im really not kiddin, anway battan down the hatches, with the strapses of the ratchets, theres a big storm a brewin, and the boss been bbq-in,not sure about the sauce only the boss has put something on it that must be kept a secret, theres a birthday here today, only thing i gotta say, is get outta the creek... waters risin, lightnin strikin,mama frightened.....
> 
> think that about covers it.


Not bad fer a rookie!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Night Keebs...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd have meefy i libcve tacop macl



I agree...I think


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> horse



The grass or hay seed don't come through and grow up in the garden?


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> The grass or hay seed don't come through and grow up in the garden?



Not as bad as cow. But its still wise to let it sit and age a little.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

todays summary starts out with some shockin news nic went to the store and bought something,im really not kiddin, anway battan down the hatches, with the strapses of the ratchets, theres a big storm a brewin, and the boss been bbq-in,not sure about the sauce only the boss has put something on it that must be kept a secret, theres a birthday here today, only thing i gotta say, is get outta the creek... waters risin, lightnin strikin,mama frightened.....

think that about covers it.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd have meefy i libcve tacop macl



 that's what she said.....


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lawd have meefy i libcve tacop macl




me too brother, me too......


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> evenin Killa, wanna take a stab at todays summary???



keebs check out todays summary #38


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPod


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO TBUG, IT IS NOT "OUR" *Tripods* Birfday, his is in AUGUST!!
> 
> NOW, Good NIGHT!!!!  If we git blown away, LOVE YA'LL!!!!!!!



Well who is the "other" Tripod?  

Did this imposter "Tripod" steal OUR Tripod's birthday? 

So many questions.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Tbug. You got your lead weighted boots and suit of armor ready for later on tonight?



Wind has actually died down a bit for now. The wonderful part is that it's probably gonna start hitting hard when I have to leave for work.  

If it's too bad outside at 5am, please send text telling me to go back to bed. I'll forward it to my boss.    




Keebs said:


> Tell'em he has to have ALL *state of the art* padding & roll bars & safety features available or he ain't running!!



He's required to have a Haans, fire suit and boots and helmet.  

The car he'll be driving belonged to his teacher's son so it's got as much safety reinforcement as it could possibly have. I've got confidence in him and know he'll do well. I think he's more about building it than driving it, but we'll see.  

Besides, in 9 more months, I can't stop him anyway.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

You hear me


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sent from my iPod



I don't even wanna know....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You hear me



The tornado is back in woodstock again.  I shpuld have set our county on the waether radio. Its st for the state


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The tornado is back in woodstock again.  I shpuld have set our county on the waether radio. Its st for the state


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The tornado is back in woodstock again.  I shpuld have set our county on the waether radio. Its st for the state


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>



That fella on the far left is kind of hawt...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> todays summary starts out with some shockin news nic went to the store and bought something,im really not kiddin, anway battan down the hatches, with the strapses of the ratchets, theres a big storm a brewin, and the boss been bbq-in,not sure about the sauce only the boss has put something on it that must be kept a secret, theres a birthday here today, only thing i gotta say, is get outta the creek... waters risin, lightnin strikin,mama frightened.....
> 
> i got an itchin for some good fried chicken, in woodstock tornados are a stickin, hope it dont get much bigger cause this thread is useless without pichers
> 
> think that about covers it.



now were covered


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure... if today is the day, that tripod was born is it his birthday,so without some presents in hand to adorn all i can offer you is 50 # of corn,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure if today is the day that tripod was born is it his birthday,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure... if today is the day, that tripod was born is it his birthday,so without some presents in hand to adorn all i can offer you is 50 # of corn,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

You better be carefull Killa86 or they'll make you start doing that nightly...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure... if today is the day, that tripod was born is it his birthday,so without some presents in hand to adorn all i can offer you is 50 # of corn,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers



Dude u aintnrizite!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better be carefull Killa86 or they'll make you start doing that nightly...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude u aintnrizite!!!



part time poet full time antagonizer


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure... if today is the day, that tripod was born is it his birthday,so without some presents in hand to adorn all i can offer you is 50 # of corn,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers




The man has potential


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> part time poet full time antagonizer



Woody's Poet laureate.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> twas the night bfore the big storm and all through the forum everybody was drinkin but nobody was pourin, ive spent all night just tryin to be clever whilest everyone else was watchin the weather, while turtlebugs sons nestled snug in his bed, his mama been worried slap outta her head,when up from the grill there was such an aroma flavor so good you might slap yo mama, while miguel mans the radar sendin warnin to his brothers,jrangers gettin chicken grease all over his covers, nobody real sure... if today is the day, that tripod was born is it his birthday,so without some presents in hand to adorn all i can offer you is 50 # of corn,so for those ridin the storm get into the ditches and remember this thread is useless without some good pichers


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

bout to get ruff here looks like...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2011)

slip said:


> bout to get ruff here looks like...


Tried to wait up on it!!...........Guess I'm going to have to be like Dorothy, and wake up somewhere else!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2011)

HEY YALL ..... Its fixin to get rough here and I'm sleepy so this thing better not last long lol oh fyi slip I heard a couple gobbles the other day round dusk  there's bout 10-12 turkeys round here!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

morning all.....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2011)

Sitting at work wif nuttin to do.

I'm sure patients don't want me poking them with needles in the dark.


Guess I'll just keep on sittin.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 5, 2011)

howdy y'all! Quick drive-by......headed off to work!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2011)

There are no signs of life in this place and patients are pulling up right and left. Good grief.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sitting at work wif nuttin to do.
> 
> I'm sure patients don't want me poking them with needles in the dark.
> 
> ...



At least ya got an excuse if you miss a vein.....



DeltaHalo said:


> howdy y'all! Quick drive-by......headed off to work!



Morning



turtlebug said:


> There are no signs of life in this place and patients are pulling up right and left. Good grief.



Then they get mad when you don't get them on time for their appointment


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning everybody....house is still here!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning peeps. Got a little windy on the hill last night but we're still here.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

mornin folks it was a little rough in the hole last night but this mornin when i woke up there was no singin and dancin midgets.i have been truly blessed. see yall later


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:
			
		

> Miguel, DDD, and OX are the best weather forcasters in the world.





			
				Nicodemus said:
			
		

> Glad to see that Les has faith in ya`ll!!
> 
> Check out post #958.



I see that we got us a funny man lurking around...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> There are no signs of life in this place and patients are pulling up right and left. Good grief.


Mornin Tbugsysista!



jmfauver said:


> At least ya got an excuse if you miss a vein.....
> Morning
> Then they get mad when you don't get them on time for their appointment


Mornin Tiny!



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody....house is still here!


YAY, mine too!!



Les Miles said:


> Morning peeps. Got a little windy on the hill last night but we're still here.


Mornin!



killa86 said:


> mornin folks it was a little rough in the hole last night but this mornin when i woke up there was no singin and dancin midgets.i have been truly blessed. see yall later


Aaahhh, good mornin, killa!  Fine job on the DD, fine job indeed!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Where's Gobbler wiff da coffee????????


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see that we got us a funny man lurking around...



Funny man who carries a hatchet


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Tbugsysista!
> 
> 
> Mornin Tiny!
> ...



Morning



Keebs said:


> Where's Gobbler wiff da coffee????????



He didn't show up this morning.....Glad I was up and out when the storm hit so I was having my coffee when it was coming down


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't show up this morning.....Glad I was up and out when the storm hit so I was having my coffee when it was coming down


 I hope he's ok!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Mornin Folks

Thought I was gona get end up in OZ last night.Gona hafta get on the 4wheeler and check out the farm this afternoon. Bet I find a little mud


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Thought I was gona get end up in OZ last night.Gona hafta get on the 4wheeler and check out the farm this afternoon. Bet I find a little mud


You didn't get called in??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Mernin Waders. Everyone make it through the funny stuff last night?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You didn't get called in??



Carter call at about 3poor little feller was scaredso he ended up in bed with me.

I did walk into a big mess this morning and the new guy had almost pulled his mullet out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Waders. Everyone make it through the funny stuff last night?


Yep, LilD texted me right around 4:00 checking on me.......... Mama & baby sis are without power right now, but no major damage down their way.



dougefresh said:


> Carter call at about 3poor little feller was scaredso he ended up in bed with me.
> 
> I did walk into a big mess this morning and the new guy had almost pulled his mullet out.


Aaawww poor Carter............ heehee, Cutter did the same thing 
At least you have something to keep you busy today!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, LilD texted me right around 4:00 checking on me.......... Mama & baby sis are without power right now, but no major damage down their way.
> 
> 
> Aaawww poor Carter............ heehee, Cutter did the same thing
> At least you have something to keep you busy today!




Like my plate isn't already full...3o'clock will come quick today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> like my plate isn't already full...3o'clock will come quick today


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 5, 2011)

Mornin Y'all


Just had a good laugh.I had the dead copperhead from last night in a clear gallon sized bag and threw it in my wife's lap.

Y'all,not only did she jump,but she snorted instead of screaming


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> 
> Just had a good laugh.I had the dead copperhead from last night in a clear gallon sized bag and threw it in my wife's lap.
> ...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> 
> Just had a good laugh.I had the dead copperhead from last night in a clear gallon sized bag and threw it in my wife's lap.
> ...



Better watch out. Might want to check your tooth brush for the next few weeks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 5, 2011)

Just talked to mama down at the lake and she said it looks like a war zone.  They had some serious straight line winds i guess.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just talked to mama down at the lake and she said it looks like a war zone.  They had some serious straight line winds i guess.


But she's ok, right?????
I just talked to mine, baby sis couldn't get her on the phone, so I started calling........... she was out checking the yard, nothing serious, heehee, she said she found some bricks in the yard, but doesn't know where they came from!  That house is way over 100 years old, with 2 old chimney's attached to it............ ain't nooooo telling!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning Everyone!  Last night was kinda crazy, but we made it through it safely.  So glad there aren't any trees around my house.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Everyone!  Last night was kinda crazy, but we made it through it safely.  So glad there aren't any trees around my house.


 Great news Sassy!!  How ya been??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Everyone!  Last night was kinda crazy, but we made it through it safely.  So glad there aren't any trees around my house.



Hey FFFFFF. Did you find you a place and get moved??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah they are fine.  ripped the tops out of trees, trees uprooted, snapped the umbrella pole in half on the deck and relocated all the furniture, etc....  Stan had just put up some doggie gates on the porch and attached them to the bricks with concrete anchors, well it ripped them out of the bricks.  Musta been some strong winds. 

Their neighbor had just paid to get trees removed last week around the dock and they left the one big nice oak shadetree to have near the dock.  Well, they dont have a big nice oak shadetree anymore.   Oh yeah, the grill is in the lake as well.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 5, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah they are fine.  ripped the tops out of trees, trees uprooted, snapped the umbrella pole in half on the deck and relocated all the furniture, etc....  Stan had just put up some doggie gates on the porch and attached them to the bricks with concrete anchors, well it ripped them out of the bricks.  Musta been some strong winds.
> 
> Their neighbor had just paid to get trees removed last week around the dock and they left the one big nice oak shadetree to have near the dock.  Well, they dont have a big nice oak shadetree anymore.   Oh yeah, the grill is in the lake as well.



It got real rough in some places last night, that's for sure. Glad that they're OK.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Mornin Lee


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Great news Sassy!!  How ya been??



Doing great.  Been busy.  Working a little more now, but that just means more money to take care of the youngens with, and pay the bills with.  You won't hear me complaining!

How you been?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah they are fine.  ripped the tops out of trees, trees uprooted, snapped the umbrella pole in half on the deck and relocated all the furniture, etc....  Stan had just put up some doggie gates on the porch and attached them to the bricks with concrete anchors, well it ripped them out of the bricks.  Musta been some strong winds.
> 
> Their neighbor had just paid to get trees removed last week around the dock and they left the one big nice oak shadetree to have near the dock.  Well, they dont have a big nice oak shadetree anymore.   Oh yeah, the grill is in the lake as well.


 BUT all things that can be replaced!



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks





bigox911 said:


> Mornin


Good Mornin, gentlemen!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey FFFFFF. Did you find you a place and get moved??



Nope.  The good Lord knew what he was doing when things didn't go right at the house we were looking at.  Come to find out, the ex is moving too, and our backyards would have literally been touching each other!  

We may just stay put for another year.  Still debating and looking, but it's not like we have to move.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nope.  The good Lord knew what he was doing when things didn't go right at the house we were looking at.  Come to find out, the ex is moving too, and our backyards would have literally been touching each other!
> 
> We may just stay put for another year.  Still debating and looking, but it's not like we have to move.



Well, now that you're a little more legal savvy, make the landlord draw up a new contract for your current location lease, then put some addendum regarding the repairs and additions in it and get him to sign it before you do, with a stiff financial penalty if he balks on the work this time around.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 5, 2011)

Fixing to go help a friend install a water heater.

Should I have my seatbelt on when I throw the snake in his lap?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Fixing to go help a friend install a water heater.
> 
> Should I have my seatbelt on when I throw the snake in his lap?



You might wanna wait till your closer to your destination and have a water hose handy, you know, so you don't have to put up with the mess and the smell quite as long..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, now that you're a little more legal savvy, make the landlord draw up a new contract for your current location lease, then put some addendum regarding the repairs and additions in it and get him to sign it before you do, with a stiff financial penalty if he balks on the work this time around.



I don't think we are going to sign a new lease.  We are just going month to month, and if something comes along that is better, then we will snatch it up.  Until then, we will stay put.

My biggest fear is the electric bills over the summer.  They are only about $100 all year until summer.  Last summer, they jumped to $500+  I just want the Landlord to come check out the A/C unit and have it serviced.  The rest we can deal with.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2011)

WooHoo! Home for the day! 

No net or cable so its a good thing I am home to keep the kids from killing each other.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo! Home for the day!
> 
> No net or cable so its a good thing I am home to keep the kids from killing each other.





Ya`ll get power back yet, Bug?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 5, 2011)

Bout lunchtime isn't it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

Broke a water line in my well house yesterday, power went out at 5:30 this morning, just now came back on.  Still no water til plumber gets here around 3ish.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke a water line in my well house yesterday, power went out at 5:30 this morning, just now came back on.  Still no water til plumber gets here around 3ish.



Luv shack still intact?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Luv shack still intact?





Yup!!  Gonna hop on the 4 wheeler and check out the roads and field shortly.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

just found out what a twitter is.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> just found out what a twitter is.


If that's what you sent me, it failed in transmission!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broke a water line in my well house yesterday, power went out at 5:30 this morning, just now came back on.  Still no water til plumber gets here around 3ish.



SWMBO is not happy about that, is she?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> just found out what a twitter is.



You all twitter-pated?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If that's what you sent me, it failed in transmission!



That might have been a good thing.

want me to send it again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You all twitter-pated?



If that video would have lasted a little bit longer I would have shot that buck and that bunny..


----------



## Jranger (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that video would have lasted a little bit longer I would have shot that buck and that bunny..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> SWMBO is not happy about that, is she?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> That might have been a good thing.
> 
> want me to send it again.


uuuuhhh, sure........... it may just be my debil phone being it's normal debil self!!



Hooked On Quack said:


>


Uuuhhh, we'll take that as a "No"...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

I`m in such a good mood. I get to go to therapy today!!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in such a good mood. I get to go to therapy today!!!



out killin a bunch of stuff again?kinda theraputic aint it


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

killa86 said:


> out killin a bunch of stuff again?kinda theraputic aint it




I wish. This is real therapy. The hateful kind.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

well when you get back go kill some stuff it'll make you feel much better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish. This is real therapy. The hateful kind.



Is she a blonde or a brunette?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is she a blonde or a brunette?





Kinda auburn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda auburn.



I can tell you really hate goin...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, sure........... it may just be my debil phone being it's normal debil self!!
> 
> 
> Uuuhhh, we'll take that as a "No"...........



incoming


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> incoming


 Failed again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> incoming





Keebs said:


> Failed again!



Y'all do realize that Tweets are not messages that are sent like text are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right??? And if you aren't a Twitter member you won't receive them,,,,,,,,,,,right???


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all do realize that Tweets are not messages that are sent like text are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right??? And if you aren't a Twitter member you won't receive them,,,,,,,,,,,right???



This was a text showing what a twitter is.
So you didn't get the text either?
If not Ill save pic and resend.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all do realize that Tweets are not messages that are sent like text are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right??? And if you aren't a Twitter member you won't receive them,,,,,,,,,,,right???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all do realize that Tweets are not messages that are sent like text are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right??? And if you aren't a Twitter member you won't receive them,,,,,,,,,,,right???





No, this is definetely a Tweet . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> This was a text showing what a twitter is.
> So you didn't get the text either?
> If not Ill save pic and resend.



Idjits. Doesn't anyone besides Boneboy use email anymore??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Well now, that's a creative definition of a Twitter...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits. Doesn't anyone besides Boneboy use email anymore??



Not here at work. Ill send to my OTHER email and forward it to you. Wait don't have your email.

changed it. check your phone again.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all do realize that Tweets are not messages that are sent like text are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right??? And if you aren't a Twitter member you won't receive them,,,,,,,,,,,right???


 I don't give a tweet, I don't tweet!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now, that's a creative definition of a Twitter...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got a new job working at the airport.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Douge works for the TSA now???


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Douge works for the TSA now???



I LOVEE MY JOB

gona be hard to explain to the boys right now what my job duties are but when they are older they will want to be just like their dadda.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Douge works for the TSA now???



it's just a job, he keeps telling himself.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> it's just a job, he keeps telling himself.



Yep its gona have its ups and downs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits. Doesn't anyone besides Boneboy use email anymore??


Why yes, yes I do............... Don't I Boneboy??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I just got a new job working at the airport.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Douge works for the TSA now???





dougefresh said:


> I LOVEE MY JOB
> gona be hard to explain to the boys right now what my job duties are but when they are older they will want to be just like their dadda.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> it's just a job, he keeps telling himself.





dougefresh said:


> Yep its gona have its ups and downs.


 OY VEY.......................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I just got a new job working at the airport.





Ya'll hiring??


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why yes, yes I do............... Don't I Boneboy??



Funny my box is always empty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

What up Mikey??


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What up Mikey??



how ya doing boss man.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Funny my box is always empty


 kinda hard to send email to someone when ya don't have their email addy...........


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why yes, yes I do............... Don't I Boneboy??



Why yes indeed you do!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well it's bout time for me to run home and see what all they have accomplished in my absense.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's bout time for me to run home and see what all they have accomplished in my absense.


I hope you're getting pics of the progress!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> how ya doing boss man.....





Waiting on buddy of mine to get off work and fix the pipe we busted yesterday in the well, and gonna install a water softner system.  No water = ill wifey !!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kinda hard to send email to someone when ya don't have their email addy...........



You never asked...PM incoming



Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on buddy of mine to get off work and fix the pipe we busted yesterday in the well, and gonna install a water softner system.  No water = ill wifey !!



Don't ya know it...Just take her to dinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You never asked...PM incoming
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya know it...Just take her to dinner






Can't, she stinks . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, she stinks . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, she stinks . . .





Keebs said:


>





Was just on the phone with her, and I said "what's that smell"?  She's like "huh"?  I said I can smell ya thru da phone!!

Sponge baths just don't cut it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, she stinks . . .



Got fried grouper?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey every body, hope no one got blowed away last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got fried grouper?





Wished I did, bout ready to go back?  I'm almost healed up!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was just on the phone with her, and I said "what's that smell"?  She's like "huh"?  I said I can smell ya thru da phone!!
> 
> Sponge baths just don't cut it!!






mudracing101 said:


> Hey every body, hope no one got blowed away last night.


 Hey, 'bout time you showed up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, 'bout time you showed up!!



Hey , every thing ok your way? One of the ladys here got hit pretty ruff last night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope you're getting pics of the progress!



Well starting from yesterday morning til yesterday evening...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , every thing ok your way? One of the ladys here got hit pretty ruff last night.


Yeah, I'm good........... Ocilla/Irwin is rough.


Nice Boneboy!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2011)

That first step is a doozy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well starting from yesterday morning til yesterday evening...





Daaaaaaang BB, that's gonna cost a lil extra??




Didn't know you had Miguel working for ya . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Footers are two feet down and I can still push a piece of rebar 2 feet down into the dirt.  Inspector is gonna fail me for that.   Looks like I'm going to have to make the footprint bigger.    Gonna dig down another foot and see what happens come inspection time in the morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang BB, that's gonna cost a lil extra??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, started out as a simple deck replacement.   1/2 the backside of the house was compromised.   Got a new french door installed down below...that came out good.   There'll be a small 8x8 step out deck off the french door so I can grill out under there if I want to.   Lucky for me I still have solid concrete pads I can reuse for some of the 6x6's.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

And here's some of the framing work done today.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 5, 2011)

Deck party at boneboys this weekend>


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey ya'll check this out please....some of you may already know thru FB...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5918787#post5918787


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry about your buddy Troy. Wish I were in a position to help him out. I've met his brother Marcus and they are some nice folks.

Is everyone having as much trouble as I am staying awake this afternoon??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Evening, Peeps!
Home from a long day at da Big House. Just gotta get thru tomorrow till about noon and then i'm off for the rest of the week to chase turkeys. 
Construction looks good, Boneboy!
Prayers and well wishes to your friend, NS!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, just now got cable and internet back after the storms last night.

Crazy storms to, high winds, hail and the most lightning i've ever seen in one storm...thunderd for about 5 mins flat.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some of the footings that were dug.   The stairs and the french door.   There will be a small deck just outside the french door as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2011)

8:30 and the power came back on.  Lost it probably at 2 is AM.  

MC, straight line wind or a micro burst.  100 yards wide and 1/2 mile or so long lots of trees all blown down in the same direction.  Now there are a few down on either side of this line but only one house was hit best I can tell.

All is well.   The half a steer I brought home from the processing plant yesterday had me a little worried.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm not sure but i think i'm gonna be trouble.... I'm a bathc.. bachet...back...batcha..... single guy tonight...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

todays summary:

fitfa got it goin on an makin lots a money,jeff raines might throw a snake in lap but i dont think its funny,dougE got a brand new job, watchin planes go by,me im in the garage the ladders way too high,tbug got off early, to relax put up her feet,them kids is gone half crazy and keebs dont give a tweet,gobbles outta power, stayed off for 18 hours,you know how mad ole quacks wife gets when she aint had a shower, boneboy showed us all just what his progress be, for some strange reason i dont understand nics in therapy,so each day as we go out and have a lot of fun, remember all to pray for the friend of nautical son.


----------



## baldfish (Apr 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> i'm not sure but i think i'm gonna be trouble.... I'm a bathc.. bachet...back...batcha..... single guy tonight...




A fool unchecked is Dangerous


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> i'm not sure but i think i'm gonna be trouble.... I'm a bathc.. bachet...back...batcha..... single guy tonight...


Flossy sure does leave you home alone alot. Just sayin'..... 


killa86 said:


> todays summary:
> 
> fitfa got it goin on an makin lots a money,jeff raines might throw a snake in lap but i dont think its funny,dougE got a brand new job, watchin planes go by,me im in the garage the ladders way too high,tbug got off early, to relax put up her feet,them kids is gone half crazy and keebs dont give a tweet,gobbles outta power, stayed off for 18 hours,you know how mad ole quacks wife gets when she aint had a shower, boneboy showed us all just what his progress be, for some strange reason i dont understand nics in therapy,so each day as we go out and have a lot of fun, remember all to pray for the friend of nautical son.


Just like ol' times!  


baldfish said:


> A fool unchecked is Dangerous



Chawlie! Where you been, bro?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

killa86 said:


> todays summary:
> 
> fitfa got it goin on an makin lots a money,jeff raines might throw a snake in lap but i dont think its funny,dougE got a brand new job, watchin planes go by,me im in the garage the ladders way too high,tbug got off early, to relax put up her feet,them kids is gone half crazy and keebs dont give a tweet,gobbles outta power, stayed off for 18 hours,you know how mad ole quacks wife gets when she aint had a shower, boneboy showed us all just what his progress be, for some strange reason i dont understand nics in therapy,so each day as we go out and have a lot of fun, remember all to pray for the friend of nautical son.





rhbama3 said:


> Just like ol' times!


You may need to update the "Daily Driveler"archive


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys! It's been a LONG time since I've been on here, but my internet is sorta workin' tonight so I thought I'd stop in and say hi. So...HI!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey guys! It's been a LONG time since I've been on here, but my internet is sorta workin' tonight so I thought I'd stop in and say hi. So...HI!



Well dang, look who it is.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Well dang, look who it is.



Yeah...I guess I deserve that hammer.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah...I guess I deserve that hammer.



 Hope all has been well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah...I guess I deserve that hammer.


And a few


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You may need to update the "Daily Driveler"archive


Killa has potential, don't he? 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey guys! It's been a LONG time since I've been on here, but my internet is sorta workin' tonight so I thought I'd stop in and say hi. So...HI!



We been wondering whatever happened to you!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Hope all has been well.



Things have been well. They've been tough in spots, but all is good. Work, work, work, work, work, work, work....but my bills are paid, my belly is full, and my truck stays as full as I can afford (diesel).



RUTTNBUCK said:


> And a few



Thanks. 'Preciate that.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Killa has potential, don't he?
> 
> 
> We been wondering whatever happened to you!



I haven't fallen completely off the edge of the planet. Been hangin' on by fingers here lately, but I'm here!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Killa has potential, don't he?


He does!!............I hereby nominate him keeper of the "Daily Driveler"!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Things have been well. They've been tough in spots, but all is good. Work, work, work, work, work, work, work....but my bills are paid, my belly is full, and my truck stays as full as I can afford (diesel).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. 'Preciate that.


I know about the work thing!!.........Work has been about to run me crazy the last few weeks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

Dangit BB!!......Those pics of your small deck are making this page take forever to download!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He does!!............I hereby nominate him keeper of the "Daily Driveler"!!
> 
> I know about the work thing!!.........Work has been about to run me crazy the last few weeks!!



Between my FT job and the leather I do on the side (that is thankfully quickly becoming more than a "side job", I'm trying to go back to school. We'll see how that works out.  Needless to say, I'm bustin' my rear end right now. I feel kinda bad, though, because I've heard that "Where ya been?" question a lot lately. I haven't had much of a social life period.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 5, 2011)

Off to dreamland y'all. Busy day tomorrow. See ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

See ya, Belle!
Don't stay away so long next time!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, this is depressing. I counted and there are 9 things that happen in this video that i have done or had happen to me:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5918849&postcount=1


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Between my FT job and the leather I do on the side (that is thankfully quickly becoming more than a "side job", I'm trying to go back to school. We'll see how that works out.  Needless to say, I'm bustin' my rear end right now. I feel kinda bad, though, because I've heard that "Where ya been?" question a lot lately. I haven't had much of a social life period.


Integration with the new owners software system has been eating up all my time at work!!..........Hopefully everything will be smoothed out by the end of the month!!..........Not looking for a day off before then!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, this is depressing. I counted and there are 9 things that happen in this video that i have done or had happen to me:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5918849&postcount=1




Robert I think you have found your long lost brother!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I think you have found your long lost brother!!



No kidding! 
knocked off 4 wheeler- check
Snake fell in boat- check
cracked knee on trailer hitch- multiple checks
crushed rods in tailgate- check ( also back window of truck)
bank collapse- check
fell in- multiple checks
rod jerked in water by fish- check
lure piercings- multiple checks
mauled by a possum- check( okay, that wasn't in the video, but it's part of my record)
and then there's all the things that Bill hasn't got to experience yet. 
Man, it has sucked to be me.......


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Off to dreamland y'all. Busy day tomorrow. See ya!


Night GB, take care.


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, this is depressing. I counted and there are 9 things that happen in this video that i have done or had happen to me:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5918849&postcount=1



i havent laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2011)

night ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding!
> knocked off 4 wheeler- check
> Snake fell in boat- check
> cracked knee on trailer hitch- multiple checks
> ...


I'm sure he didn't let that one out!!

Good night Bro!!

I'm sure I've got a long day ahead of me tomorrow as well!!

Don't see anything changing in the next few weeks!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 5, 2011)

goodnight waders,wallerers,and slobbering drivelers. time 4 bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> goodnight waders,wallerers,and slobbering drivelers. time 4 bed



Where's da' end of day Wader's Poem??


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

OK....wake up everybody!       Let's get this humpday started off right!


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 6, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK....wake up everybody!       Let's get this humpday started off right!



well bb after yesterday I slept in a little.   So for hump day


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

lakelbr said:


> Mornin folks





gobbleinwoods said:


> well bb after yesterday I slept in a little.   So for hump day



Morning lakelbr, and GW!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dangit BB!!......Those pics of your small deck are making this page take forever to download!!



Hey it's not about the size of the deck, it's about the motion of the .ah.........the trees!  Yeah, the motion of the trees!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Integration with the new owners software system has been eating up all my time at work!!..........Hopefully everything will be smoothed out by the end of the month!!..........Not looking for a day off before then!!



100 new servers moving into a new building along with 4k users....I know what you mean.....then a wonderful 1am wakeup call,only to be called back 45 minutes later and told " we messed up it's a linux box"

Come on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

lakelbr said:


> Mornin folks





gobbleinwoods said:


> well bb after yesterday I slept in a little.   So for hump day





boneboy96 said:


> OK....wake up everybody!       Let's get this humpday started off right!



Morning all!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> 100 new servers moving into a new building along with 4k users....I know what you mean.....then a wonderful 1am wakeup call,only to be called back 45 minutes later and told " we messed up it's a linux box"
> 
> Come on Saturday!!!!!



Like they don't mess stuff up on the weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like they don't mess stuff up on the weekend.



but I will be at the fish-in on Saturday and may or may not get cell phone reception 

Fish-in Info Come See US
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614404


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning Y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Y'all





Mornin` AJ. Where Keebs is?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE................ man, started this day out with a bang!!!!!

HI Ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` AJ. Where Keebs is?


right here, where's MC??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> right here, where's MC??????





He`s around here somewhere.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2011)

Mornin everabody


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s around here somewhere.


I ain't seen him yet............... but HEY TPAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin everabody


HiyaJason!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` AJ. Where Keebs is?


Morning Nic.  I think she working hard in that garden of hers.


Keebs said:


> right here, where's MC??????




Exile,  sent Bitter's thread.    

Morning Keebs.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Nic.  I think she working hard in that garden of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm calling bull hockey....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya`ll do as Otis-Self says, till I get back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Nic.  I think she working hard in that garden of hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sniff mornin sniff



Jranger said:


> I'm calling bull hockey....


I hopes you're right!


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do as Otis-Self says, till I get back in a couple of hours.


 ARE YOU CRAZY????????? Nope, not after last time, I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'm calling bull hockey....


but Matty cooking BBq and has beer


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do as Otis-Self says, till I get back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll do as Otis-Self says, till I get back in a couple of hours.


 










 Now.....who wants to mess with us?


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sniff mornin sniff
> 
> 
> I hopes you're right!
> ...


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> but Matty cooking BBq and has beer


 




a goverment employee and an imigrant....seems to a plot here


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> but Matty cooking BBq and has beer



I'm always ready for Que & Brew!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> a goverment employee and an imigrant....seems to a plot here



migrant worker


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

What up, what up , Whats up in here


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> migrant worker


 


dwarf with self confidence issues


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> dwarf with self confidence issues



I'm better now


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 6, 2011)

Computers, its a love/hate relationship


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Computers, its a love/hate relationship


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm off the rest of the week! Just took my allergy pill( been sneezing all morning) and as soon as i get my stuff together i'm off to da woods! Got two birds located but they have been hearing a lot of calls lately. My plan today is to get on an intersection that had tracks and strut marks and just wait them out. Hey, if they run away when good callers are working them, i'll try something different!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm off the rest of the week! Just took my allergy pill( been sneezing all morning) and as soon as i get my stuff together i'm off to da woods! Got two birds located but they have been hearing a lot of calls lately. My plan today is to get on an intersection that had tracks and strut marks and just wait them out. Hey, if they run away when good callers are working them, i'll try something different!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Computers, its a love/hate relationship





Keebs said:


>



I love them,but I hate them...especially at 1am



rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm off the rest of the week! Just took my allergy pill( been sneezing all morning) and as soon as i get my stuff together i'm off to da woods! Got two birds located but they have been hearing a lot of calls lately. My plan today is to get on an intersection that had tracks and strut marks and just wait them out. Hey, if they run away when good callers are working them, i'll try something different!



let us know when the good callers show up....

JK good luck bama


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da' end of day Wader's Poem??



#186 you musta missed it by the way good morn...aft...lunc..well happy middle of the day to everybody. still working in the garage that place is a nightmare but only a couple more day tills i let the air outta some turkeys. and im not refering to suffocating some of the folks on here


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm off the rest of the week! Just took my allergy pill( been sneezing all morning) and as soon as i get my stuff together i'm off to da woods! Got two birds located but they have been hearing a lot of calls lately. My plan today is to get on an intersection that had tracks and strut marks and just wait them out. Hey, if they run away when good callers are working them, i'll try something different!


Good Luck.


jmfauver said:


> let us know when the good callers show up....
> 
> JK good luck bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





slip said:


> Good Luck.



haters........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> haters........


 for being excited for you???  sheesh!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> for being excited for you???  sheesh!



No, No! Not you!
i MQ'd the wrong post, baby! 
You can spank me later! 
okay, off to da woods with some 3.5 inch extended range #5's! Here, turkey turkey turkey.......


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

hey keebs


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, No! Not you!
> i MQ'd the wrong post, baby!
> You can spank me later!
> okay, off to da woods with some 3.5 inch extended range #5's! Here, turkey turkey turkey.......



Dont forget your bread crumbs....they're working better than bird seed this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck to you, Robert. Watch where you step! You know what`s out there...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys and gals!
see ya!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 6, 2011)

Later Bammer!  Have a good'un Bro!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

once again all things are right with the world,nic is back, i was skeered when he left. it just wasnt safe. i feel much better now. can we have our texican camel jockey back now.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

kill em all bama and make sure you do a better job of hiding them seeds this time


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> once again all things are right with the world,nic is back, i was skeered when he left. it just wasnt safe. i feel much better now. can we have our texican camel jockey back now.





The Texian is on thin ice again.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> kill em all bama and make sure you do a better job of hiding them seeds this time



Yeah, you have to spray paint your bread crumbs so the warden dont see em! but the turkeys can still sniff em out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Brother Robert, do you need a visual reminder before you head out?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, No! Not you!
> i MQ'd the wrong post, baby!
> You can spank me later!
> okay, off to da woods with some 3.5 inch extended range #5's! Here, turkey turkey turkey.......


~whew~wasawondering..........



killa86 said:


> hey keebs


Hey killa!



Nicodemus said:


> The Texian is on thin ice again.






Nicodemus said:


> Hey Brother Robert, do you need a visual reminder before you head out?


Naahh, he's already gone now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~whew~wasawondering..........
> 
> 
> Hey killa!
> ...




Do YOU need a visual reminder???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

hello


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do YOU need a visual reminder???


Naahhh, if I do I'll just go look in the freezer.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> hello


whutchadoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, if I do I'll just go look in the freezer..............
> 
> 
> whutchadoin?



waitin on 5, you?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> waitin on 5, you?


PRAYING for 5 to get here SOON!!
I *almost* snuck by to see you yesterday........... went to a doc appt. with a friend, was at the Doctor's building next to the hospital..........


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

Afternoon all yee creak waders...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PRAYING for 5 to get here SOON!!
> I *almost* snuck by to see you yesterday........... went to a doc appt. with a friend, was at the Doctor's building next to the hospital..........


Shoulda, You werent far then , 


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all yee creak waders...



Afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all yee creak waders...






mudracing101 said:


> Shoulda, You werent far then ,
> 
> 
> Afternoon


 I know............


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 6, 2011)

afternoon yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> afternoon yall.



hey mr., what up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know............



Id ride over your way one day but when i punched in Fitzbeccaville on my google earth my computor said i couldnt get there from here


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> hey mr., what up?



watchin the clock move...slowly... heading north at 5 o'clock to go pick up a new fly rod.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Id ride over your way one day but when i punched in Fitzbeccaville on my google earth my computor said i couldnt get there from here


Yeah, I have to give you the secret code to get to Dulieville............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> watchin the clock move...slowly... heading north at 5 o'clock to go pick up a new fly rod.



new toys are always good


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I have to give you the secret code to get to Dulieville............



Dulieville


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dulieville


 Yup, name of my *plantation*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dulieville



Fedex even has to ask for the secert code..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fedex even has to ask for the secert code..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yup, name of my *plantation*


Ill just start riding the country road between abbeville, rebecca and fitzgerald , when i drive by hollar.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fedex even has to ask for the secert code..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ill just start riding the country road between abbeville, rebecca and fitzgerald , when i drive by hollar.


ah'ite, that'll werk!!  Blow the horn 3x's & I'll unlock the gate for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ah'ite, that'll werk!!  Blow the horn 3x's & I'll unlock the gate for ya!



I thought you blew the horn 3 times only if you were lost, or out of beer or something like that


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yup, name of my *plantation*





I know where it is too.


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

Y'all hold the racket down in here. I am in charge today. Nic gave me one bullet and I ain't skerd to use it.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Y'all hold the racket down in here. I am in charge today. Nic gave me one bullet and I ain't skerd to use it.



Kind of like Barney Fife huh???


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Kind of like Barney Fife huh???


 


Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you blew the horn 3 times only if you were lost, or out of beer or something like that


that works too!



Nicodemus said:


> I know where it is too.


yeah, 'bout time for another trip too!



Otis said:


> Y'all hold the racket down in here. I am in charge today. Nic gave me one bullet and I ain't skerd to use it.


he's back, your rein is void now!



Otis said:


> Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?


yeah, lemme know how that works out for ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?





Keebs said:


> that works too!
> 
> 
> yeah, 'bout time for another trip too!
> ...





Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?



You can't ban Nic. He's gonna take me snipe hunting and cow slaying soon. 

I even got the truck gassed up, cooler of beer ready, and my lucky thong on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm....what is this place???? 

Seems like I've been here before!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You can't ban Nic. He's gonna take me snipe hunting and cow slaying soon.
> 
> I even got the truck gassed up, cooler of beer ready, and my lucky thong on.



You forgot to take to tool box off the truck and pick up the likker.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

afternoon everyone is the texican still on double secret thin ice probation. not sure what he did but i dont want no part of it unless its a real fair game of hatchet throwing. i love fair chase i dont like it when people just stand there, that takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im out seez yall later.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Same shirt pocket as Barney's.....whats the point? Maybe I hould use it to ban Nic?




waters gettin deep in this creek im gonna need some high water pants or some of them fancy thongs shorts


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....what is this place????
> 
> Seems like I've been here before!!!


_CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch out Mudslinger, I'zz headed for da door!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You can't ban Nic. He's gonna take me snipe hunting and cow slaying soon.
> 
> I even got the truck gassed up, cooler of beer ready, and my lucky thong on.



Have you and Quack been fighting over that lucky thong again ?????  Inquiring minds want to know.


...........


...........


...........


???????


???????





???????



???????






???????


Well, maybe not !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Text from Bama...busted by 2 gobblers as he was openin` the gate. Went in a little ways, set up and yelped ever now and then. Called up a 3 foot oak snake, that went on its way, undisturbed. No word since...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!_




Lawd have Mercy.....what a sight for sore eyes, Tweetykeebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Text from Bama...busted by 2 gobblers as he was openin` the gate. Went in a little ways, set up and yelped ever now and then. Called up a 3 foot oak snake, that went on its way, undisturbed. No word since...



I hope that boy get a hat trick with one shot.   He really deserves it.


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Text from Bama...busted by 2 gobblers as he was openin` the gate. Went in a little ways, set up and yelped ever now and then. Called up a 3 foot oak snake, that went on its way, undisturbed. No word since...


 

Nic, change his name to Vegeterian. That is an old Indian name for bad hunter.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a few beers,listening to Michael sing PYT while painting the front door.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had a few beers,listening to Michael sing PYT while painting the front door.



Had more than few

On jeff's musical note I am out of here.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Had more than few




Got TV on the 80's hits station


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 6, 2011)

Evenin' y'all! What's goin' on today?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 6, 2011)

....... from the beach drive by, 16.........


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

aint real sure yet. but you can bet its something fishy. just roll up your pants legs and jump in with both feet cause its deep in here today


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

speaking of deep...   This deck is reaching deep into my pockets!   I can't wait til Friday when it's all wrapped up inside and out.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 6, 2011)

Boneboy, looks like you got your hands full! Looks like it's gonna be nice for summer, though.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

Weirdest dang thing...


standing in my yard and i look over at my neighbors and there's a dadgum rooster pheasant walking around like it owns the place...

How the heck did it end up here?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Boneboy, looks like you got your hands full! Looks like it's gonna be nice for summer, though.



Hey stranger....how ya been ? 

Dang I been workin some long hours. Miss talkin with everybody.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Boneboy, looks like you got your hands full! Looks like it's gonna be nice for summer, though.



nice avatar change georgia belle


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' y'all! What's goin' on today?



Evenin, Ms Belle....been a long time!!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....... from the beach drive by, 16.........



 KBH




boneboy96 said:


> speaking of deep...   This deck is reaching deep into my pockets!   I can't wait til Friday when it's all wrapped up inside and out.



Lookin' goooood Mr BB!! 



slip said:


> Weirdest dang thing...
> 
> 
> standing in my yard and i look over at my neighbors and there's a dadgum rooster pheasant walking around like it owns the place...
> ...



See if ya can catch it...

You interested in that mount I was telling you about for the turkey fan,etc. ??? Lemme know, I'll get it to ya!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey stranger....how ya been ?
> 
> Dang I been workin some long hours. Miss talkin with everybody.



How you doin Sterlo???   Mann....where did you kill that buck???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Weirdest dang thing...
> 
> 
> standing in my yard and i look over at my neighbors and there's a dadgum rooster pheasant walking around like it owns the place...
> ...



Flew, maybe? Just guessin'.... 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey stranger....how ya been ?
> 
> Dang I been workin some long hours. Miss talkin with everybody.



Been good! Been working myself like a mule. I'm convinced it will bring good things...



killa86 said:


> nice avatar change georgia belle



Thank ya, sir. I like to shoot when I can...



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Ms Belle....been a long time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has been a very long time!! I have to fight for internet access, so I'm just starting to get online more. Figured I could stop in every so often.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Ms Belle....been a long time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir, but im not totally sure how this tail is going to turn out just yet...I _think_ i know what im doing with it but not sure just yet


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Flew, maybe? Just guessin'....


Maybe, musta been a long flight from the Dakotas though....wonder which airline he took


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Cody, pop that pheasant with a pellet gun, and have it for supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Home from da hills.
Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
Bama chronicles- Day one
Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Weirdest dang thing...
> 
> 
> standing in my yard and i look over at my neighbors and there's a dadgum rooster pheasant walking around like it owns the place...
> ...



Someone may have had it in a pen and it got out or someone was haveing a tower shoot and that one got away.
Do as Nic says,pheasant is delicious


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, pop that pheasant with a pellet gun, and have it for supper.



If he comes back i may just do that.
I would like to have some of his feathers....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.





Sounds like you had a good day. You didn`t git snakebit, or kilt.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.



More excitement that I had today


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.



Sounds like a good day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you had a good day. You didn`t git snakebit, or kilt.



Yeah, any day i don't get snakebit or die is a good day. 
Think i'm gonna unoad the 4 wheeler in the morning and go scout the back side of the property. There has GOT to be more than one hen and 2 gobblers on 750 acres!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.



You left out the part where your favorite blonde hog booty shooter stole tempting gobbler trail cam pics and has been texting them to you for the last two days with captions such as "Come and get me big boy" and "Wobbert-Woo, we're waiting".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You left out the part where your favorite blonde hog booty shooter stole tempting gobbler trail cam pics and has been texting them to you for the last two days with captions such as "Come and get me big boy" and "Wobbert-Woo, we're waiting".



Love me some turkey porn! 
I hope to send you back some dead bird pic's by sunday. 4 days of hunting left. Gotta buckle down...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

HHhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HHhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................



hey Keebles!
My turnoff to Benevolence isn't too far from Shellman. What days and hours is that Back Porch restaurant open? 
 That place in Cuthbert isn't getting good reviews from fellow hunters.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hey Keebles!
> My turnoff to Benevolence isn't too far from Shellman. What days and hours is that Back Porch restaurant open?
> That place in Cuthbert isn't getting good reviews from fellow hunters.


I'll find out tonight & let ya know............ it's good!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.


 


Brother, I think you and Eddie need to get together and start a reality show!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Boneboy, looks like you got your hands full! Looks like it's gonna be nice for summer, though.


  I'm looking forward to it Belle...glad to see you back for a bit!   I miss your artistic side.  


Sterlo58 said:


> Hey stranger....how ya been ?
> 
> Dang I been workin some long hours. Miss talkin with everybody.


Hi there Neil, Kneel, Neal and Sterlo58!    


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin, Ms Belle....been a long time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff...you'll be sitting on it here shortly!   


Nicodemus said:


> Cody, pop that pheasant with a pellet gun, and have it for supper.


psssttttttttt...he was kidding.  


rhbama3 said:


> Home from da hills.
> Okay, boys and girls! Here we go!
> Bama chronicles- Day one
> Turned into the entrance to the property and two redheads were standing in the road! They took off running away from me down the road and then ducked into the woods. I had a good idea where they'd be headed so i punched the gas, jumped a few hills( not much airtime) and parked. Grabbed my stuff and wobbled as fast as i could to an intersection in the firebreaks. Set up and waited a while and then started soft purring and clucking. Got excitd when i heard some leaves rustling next to me till i realized the sound was being made by a 3 foot long ratsnake. He slithered by and didn't even pay any attention to me clicking the safety off. But he didn't come my way so safety went back on. The sun made its way across the sky and then i left. Lasagna's cooking.


Sounds like a great time Robert.   You made it out and you made it back!   


slip said:


> If he comes back i may just do that.
> I would like to have some of his feathers....


You want feathers Slip?   


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you had a good day. You didn`t git snakebit, or kilt.





rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, any day i don't get snakebit or die is a good day.
> Think i'm gonna unoad the 4 wheeler in the morning and go scout the back side of the property. There has GOT to be more than one hen and 2 gobblers on 750 acres!


You bet there is!   And they're waiting for the great vegetarian to come bust em up!   


turtlebug said:


> You left out the part where your favorite blonde hog booty shooter stole tempting gobbler trail cam pics and has been texting them to you for the last two days with captions such as "Come and get me big boy" and "Wobbert-Woo, we're waiting".


   Ya just gotta love ya some Bugsy!   


rhbama3 said:


> Love me some turkey porn!
> I hope to send you back some dead bird pic's by sunday. 4 days of hunting left. Gotta buckle down...


  Get er done!   


Otis said:


> Brother, I think you and Eddie need to get together and a reality show!


I won't touch that one...and maybe no one else should either?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Otis said:


> Brother, I think you and Eddie need to get together and start a reality show!



Man, am i that bad?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, am i that bad?



Absolutely not!   

You are the light of my husband's life. The twinkle in his eye. His reason for breathing... Wait, I thought that was supposed to be me.   


Oh, and I love ya too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> You are the light of my husband's life. The twinkle in his eye. His reason for breathing... Wait, I thought that was supposed to be me.
> 
> ...




One more helping of lasagna and then its time for bed. I'll just have to watch Raylan later cause i got a marathon planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Brother Robert, keep me informed of your progress throughout the day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 6, 2011)

Time for


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, keep me informed of your progress throughout the day.



I hope it will be a real short text in the morning but i'm not real enthusiastic about scouting unknown territory. Just walk and call and hope for the best, i guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

I see now why Tony two Tone hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I see now why Tony two Tone hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I see now why Tony two Tone hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2011)

He's gone.    


Well dang.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





Keebs said:


>



On the ice fishing thread. He has the "B" word under his name.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Despite numerous  warnins`, he just wouldn`t follow the rules.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Despite numerous  warnins`, he just wouldn`t follow the rules.



10-4.

Night, ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, Robert!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 6, 2011)

*DAILY SUMMARY TIME to ice ice baby*

yo KEEBS lets kick it,
alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2011)

Not too bad, Killa, not too bad.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.





Dang. I just don't have time for the hero worship of any more men in my life.     


Super-duper job!


----------



## Otis (Apr 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, am i that bad?


 

Just don't shoot up Publix froozen food section again. 





turtlebug said:


> He's gone.
> 
> 
> Well dang.


 


Who? 






killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it. night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.



Good stuff


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.



 Hot Dang, talk about a DD with ATTITUDE!!
I LIKE it!!
G'nite folks............... story for ya'll in the morning............~gawdI'manidjitkind~


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.



Well dang....you've got it going on...   There might be something opening up for you in the near future...a door perhaps!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

morning folks....1 more day and then off to the fish-in


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.



Vanillakilla86


It's MY opening day of turkey season.....I usually give the local wma a couple weeks to let the idiots quit and I never go on the weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Vanillakilla86
> 
> 
> It's MY opening day of turkey season.....I usually give the local wma a couple weeks to let the idiots quit and I never go on the weekend.



good luck Jeff....I was over near Wallace Dam last week saw one strutting in the middle of the road....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> good luck Jeff....I was over near Wallace Dam last week saw one strutting in the middle of the road....



I used to have a lease a few miles to the east on shoulderbone creek,while camp property was a few mile west on new phoenix rd.
We passed Wallace every day,every once in awhile we'd see bald eagles at the flooded areas for ducks


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I used to have a lease a few miles to the east on shoulderbone creek,while camp property was a few mile west on new phoenix rd.
> We passed Wallace every day,every once in awhile we'd see bald eagles at the flooded areas for ducks



there is a nesting pair opposite where we fish at the tailrace area.....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 7, 2011)

mornin just thought id jump in for a quick dip. its still cold in here. ill wait till afternoon warm up maybe someone will have located "runs with tobasco" "texican camel jokey" "miguel cervantes" by then. stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Vanillakilla86
> 
> 
> It's MY opening day of turkey season.....I usually give the local wma a couple weeks to let the idiots quit and I never go on the weekend.


 vanillakilla, dat's a good'un!
Good Luck Jeff!



jmfauver said:


> morning folks....1 more day and then off to the fish-in


Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin just thought id jump in for a quick dip. its still cold in here. ill wait till afternoon warm up maybe someone will have located "runs with tobasco" "texican camel jokey" "miguel cervantes" by then. stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> vanillakilla, dat's a good'un!
> Good Luck Jeff!
> 
> 
> Mornin!



Morning Keebs.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hot Dang, talk about a DD with ATTITUDE!!
> I LIKE it!!
> G'nite folks............... story for ya'll in the morning............~gawdI'manidjitkind~



Alright , all settled in , now time for story telling


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh yeah , good morning to all the drivelers


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah , good morning to all the drivelers



morning Mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

For whom the bell tolls...?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , all settled in , now time for story telling



 I am just tooooo dang *smart* for my own good!

A few weekends ago, I "misplaced" my truck keys........ do you know how hard it is to retrace your steps from yesterday, much less a few weeeeks ago????
Well, thankfully, I have a second set that STAYS in the bottom of my pocketbook, it has extra keys on it I don't use everyday, therefor it is a "spare"............. well, I transfer the extra keys to another key ring and start using that set.
As I get home yesterday, I had a notice from UPS.......NOT FEDEX.........UPS on the gate that they tried to deliver a package, so I get on the phone & call them while I am still outside, give them my work addy so I don't have to worry about a package being left out by the gate during the day............ grab my stuff, lock up & head in the house.  A few hours later, I remember a paper I needed that I had left on the console......... start looking for my keys......... empty pocketbook, search pants pockets, you know the drill..........go out & guess what?? YUP, IN THE DANG TRUCK!!  It is 11:00 at night!!!  Thankfully, FB is still up, open & running........... I spy a friend that works at the SO......... I pm her my dilemma, she said "Girl, call the non emergency number, it happens all the time!" - embarrassed as I was, I did and not ONE SO car pulls up but TWO!!  (after they ran by my place! - yeah, I need to get bigger letters to mark it..) BUT they were soooo nice, within a couple of minutes, I had the keys in my hand and the alarm shut off!!  Ben Hill County SO RAWKS!!! 
NOTE to self, have keys in hand BEFORE exiting truck!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> For whom the bell tolls...?


say whut?????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'


----------



## Jranger (Apr 7, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say whut?????





Just a figure of speech...could be a varmint, snake, turkey, Bo, heckfire, even me.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say whut?????



Great Metallica song...


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am just tooooo dang *smart* for my own good!
> 
> A few weekends ago, I "misplaced" my truck keys........ do you know how hard it is to retrace your steps from yesterday, much less a few weeeeks ago????
> Well, thankfully, I have a second set that STAYS in the bottom of my pocketbook, it has extra keys on it I don't use everyday, therefor it is a "spare"............. well, I transfer the extra keys to another key ring and start using that set.
> ...



Been there done that...except county cops not allowed to help open your door....



Nicodemus said:


> For whom the bell tolls...?



see ya 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Been there done that...*except county cops not allowed to help open your door....*


 why not???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2011)

Moanin CWA!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am just tooooo dang *smart* for my own good!
> 
> A few weekends ago, I "misplaced" my truck keys........ do you know how hard it is to retrace your steps from yesterday, much less a few weeeeks ago????
> Well, thankfully, I have a second set that STAYS in the bottom of my pocketbook, it has extra keys on it I don't use everyday, therefor it is a "spare"............. well, I transfer the extra keys to another key ring and start using that set.
> ...



Let me get this straight, the sherriffs come out and unlocked your truck, for free???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> yo KEEBS lets kick it,
> alright stop everybody listen STERLOS back but MIGUEL is missin,BAMA with 2 redheads at the gate gettin up early cause he just cant wait, callin to the longbeards real slow, will they ever come, i dont know,keep callin..maybe theyll show,NIC left OTIS in charge for a while BARNEY got a bullet we were all in denial,tbug sendin out turkey porn, QUACK got a lucky thong, LES got it on?will it ever stop i hope so turn out the lights his legs glow, conspiracy theory is a bunch of hockey, still no sign of the MEXI camel jockey,JEFFRAINES rockin to the oldies, KENTUCKY had a drive by,outta call the police?3LEG had a few but he tryin to be a good boy,JSULLI SLIP off? went and got a new toy,gunshots rang out GEORGIABELLE if i dont go to church im gonna go to well, if there was an answer yo ill find it this is where i went back to rewind it.  night night ladies, night night ladies, word to the mods, NIC im outta here.





Nicodemus said:


> For whom the bell tolls...?


that would be me...


Keebs said:


> I am just tooooo dang *smart* for my own good!
> 
> A few weekends ago, I "misplaced" my truck keys........ do you know how hard it is to retrace your steps from yesterday, much less a few weeeeks ago????
> Well, thankfully, I have a second set that STAYS in the bottom of my pocketbook, it has extra keys on it I don't use everyday, therefor it is a "spare"............. well, I transfer the extra keys to another key ring and start using that set.
> ...


been there, done that.

Well, here's the deal:
Remember last night when i said i was gonna eat one more helping of lasagna and go to bed? That was a bad mistake. After waking up the 2nd time i turned off the alarm clock.
Gonna hit it this afternoon, though!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Been there done that...except county cops not allowed to help open your door....



Won't do it in Cobb Co either.  You have to call a locksmith.  Found that out the hard way.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why not???



Different state



jsullivan03 said:


> Won't do it in Cobb Co either.  You have to call a locksmith.  Found that out the hard way.



So it's not just the state of MD


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Why do snakes always love turkey hunters?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Won't do it in Cobb Co either.  You have to call a locksmith.  Found that out the hard way.





jmfauver said:


> Different state
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not just the state of MD



She lives in a small town. Everybody knows everybody else and it's just one of those things that smalltown police departments will do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why do snakes always love turkey hunters?



 Now why did you go and do that???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why do snakes always love turkey hunters?



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bad Corndog! That's a bad, bad, corndog!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why do snakes always love turkey hunters?



Cool looking pic though!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

My computer is startin  t    o     r    u   n   sooo     s l o o w w w w w w w


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



I know, right? 
Now, i gotta start carrying my pistol with me again....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin CWA!!!!


Mernin Chief!!



mudracing101 said:


> Let me get this straight, the sherriffs come out and unlocked your truck, for free???


Yep!



jsullivan03 said:


> Won't do it in Cobb Co either.  You have to call a locksmith.  Found that out the hard way.






rhbama3 said:


> She lives in a small town. Everybody knows everybody else and it's just one of those things that smalltown police departments will do.


 I guess that's it.............. but I'm soooooooooooo glad!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Now why did you go and do that???


 He beat YOU to it!!



mudracing101 said:


> My computer is startin  t    o     r    u   n   sooo     s l o o w w w w w w w


 clear off da coookies!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

One pot of coffee down and one more brewing.

Good morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One pot of coffee down and one more brewing.
> 
> Good morning all.


I think it's time for some DEW!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> Now, i gotta start carrying my pistol with me again....





Keebs said:


> Mernin Chief!!
> 
> 
> Yep!
> ...


Wish i would of knew that yesterdy, im a  idjit


threeleggedpigmy said:


> One pot of coffee down and one more brewing.
> 
> Good morning all.



Morning


----------



## killa86 (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> vanillakilla, dat's a good'un!
> Good Luck Jeff!
> 
> 
> Mornin!



mornin keebs. check out my free miguel thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Don`t worry Robert, I got him. He will end up under "somebodys" truck seat...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin keebs. check out my free miguel thread.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now why did you go and do that???



Cause it needed doing... 



rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bad Corndog! That's a bad, bad, corndog!



He'll be waiting on ya next time you step into the woods. Just make sure you look for him next to that bush your sitting by 



rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> Now, i gotta start carrying my pistol with me again....



I heard that they are attracted to lasagna and bammers


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry Robert, I got him. He will end up under "somebodys" truck seat...



Ain't nuthin' under my truck seat.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry Robert, I got him. He will end up under "somebodys" truck seat...



We can smoke and eat that one


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Or Keebs can kill it for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry Robert, I got him. He will end up under "somebodys" truck seat...



Good deal, Nic.
When you find a Mercedes with an LSU bumper sticker and mustard stains on the seat...... thats the one.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont know about mustard stains but if that was under my seat id have some totally different kinda stains of my own that ajax wont take off


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ain't nuthin' under my truck seat.





Are you real sure???? These turn up everwhere...


----------



## Otis (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you real sure???? These turn up everwhere...


 


That is just a baby. Bring on the 14 footers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t worry Robert, I got him. He will end up under "somebodys" truck seat...



Uh uh , no sir , no way , notta, step away, nope , i aint playin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh uh , no sir , no way , notta, step away, nope , i aint playin!


It don't pay to git on Nic's "bad side" none at all!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> That is just a baby. Bring on the 14 footers!



Like this?

Or how about this one? This one is at least 14.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good deal, Nic.
> When you find a Mercedes with an LSU bumper sticker and mustard stains on the seat...... thats the one.



There's no mustard stains in there because there's no eating allowed in da pimp mobile 

Besides... those aren't mustard stains


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Off to get knee looked at. Otis, you know what to do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Like this?
> 
> Or how about this one? This one is at least 14.



We're gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Off to get knee looked at. Otis, you know what to do.






mudracing101 said:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat


 Naaawww, we'll just Choot'em, CHOOT'EM!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you real sure???? These turn up everwhere...



Bring it! 

I ain't skeered of no gator. I used to swim with those critters when I was growing up in south Louisiana. 

Large or small, they'll make some nice gator nuggets and some mighty fine wallets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, we'll just Choot'em, CHOOT'EM!!!




Changed my mind. Mama Hen is in charge. 

And I will look after my own knee!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bring it!
> 
> I ain't skeered of no gator. I used to swim with those critters when I was growing up in south Louisiana.
> 
> Large or small, they'll make some nice gator nuggets and some mighty fine wallets.





You like these too then, dont`cha.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you real sure???? These turn up everwhere...



All you'd have to do is gut it and skin it then throw the whole thing in the deep fryer.  Would be suckin bones for hours


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bring it!
> 
> I ain't skeered of no gator. I used to swim with those critters when I was growing up in south Louisiana.
> 
> Large or small, they'll make some nice gator nuggets and some mighty fine wallets.



Dang, it's purty bad when even a gator wont  eat a nasty, stinkin ol corn dog.  Sumpin' wrong wif you boy...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You like these too then, dont`cha.



The only place I like to see them is at the end of the barrel of my gun. 

I stepped on one of those when I was younger and had to buy an entire set of new underwear. I don't like 'em at all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Changed my mind. Mama Hen is in charge.
> 
> And I will look after my own knee!!


No, no, no, go ahead & let Otis take it agin, he didn't do "too" bad yesterday............ and you git on to da doc!



BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, it's purty bad when even a gator wont  eat a nasty, stinkin ol corn dog.  Sumpin' wrong wif you boy...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

You still in here Robert?  When are you headed off to chase them gobblers?  Good luck when you go


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

I don`t think Keebs loves me no more.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, it's purty bad when even a gator wont  eat a nasty, stinkin ol corn dog.  Sumpin' wrong wif you boy...



It's all about treading water quietly and not splashing around like a drowning fool.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t think Keebs loves me no more.


 Now why in the world would you say THAT for?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel wants some gator meat!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now why in the world would you say THAT for?!?!



Jealous of me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jealous of me.


 naawww, he knows better, as do you!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Miguel wants some gator meat!



Dude thats just nasty!!   Man id love to hit that thing with about 10 or 12 shotgun blasts!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

AHHHHHH SPIDER SPIDER SPIDER


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yall are killing me with all these pics, cant we post pictures of something nice, like maybe lunch?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude thats just nasty!!   Man id love to hit that thing with about 10 or 12 shotgun blasts!!!



Don't even think about it...he's a protected species in my household!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> AHHHHHH SPIDER SPIDER SPIDER


I'm surprised you don't have you one of those things yet!



mudracing101 said:


> Yall are killing me with all these pics, cant we post pictures of something nice, like maybe lunch?


 Uh-oh..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You still in here Robert?  When are you headed off to chase them gobblers?  Good luck when you go



Thank ya, Lee! 
Waiting on my huntin' buddy to get up( he worked night shift) and then we're gonna get after them this afternoon. Formulating a gameplan that involves a logging ramp,  bobblehead hen decoy, and this pretty boy Jake fan decoy.
It's worked before, just wanna see if it will work again.


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm surprised you don't have you one of those things yet!
> 
> 
> Uh-oh..................



HECK NAH them things gimme the hebe gebes bad


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 7, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Got a sec. To make a fly-by.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My computer is startin  t    o     r    u   n   sooo     s l o o w w w w w w w





Keebs said:


> clear off da coookies!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yall stop with the overgrown lizards and lizards without legs.   I don't like them thangs!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Lee!
> Waiting on my huntin' buddy to get up( he worked night shift) and then we're gonna get after them this afternoon. Formulating a gameplan that involves a logging ramp,  bobblehead hen decoy, and this pretty boy Jake fan decoy.
> It's worked before, just wanna see if it will work again.



Do it!  Do you hide in the logging ramp?  Just trying to figure out how that fits in.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> HECK NAH them things gimme the hebe gebes bad


 now that surprises me for some reason.........



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Got a sec. To make a fly-by.


Hi Kim! Bye Kim...........



jsullivan03 said:


>






bigox911 said:


> Do it!  Do you hide in the logging ramp?  Just trying to figure out how that fits in.


well first he .............. now that'd be next........... hhhmmm, might better let him tell ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Do it!  Do you hide in the logging ramp?  Just trying to figure out how that fits in.



It's timber company property. No food plots and the only open areas are the ramps where they loaded timber and roads. Got a spot in mind where there are 3 roads that intersect. the decoys will be visible for a pretty long way.
Decoys seem to work better in some counties than others. In Macon and Stewart counties they came running when they saw decoys. In Dodge county they went running when they saw decoys. Jury is still out in Randolph county.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's timber company property. No food plots and the only open areas are the ramps where they loaded timber and roads. Got a spot in mind where there are 3 roads that intersect. the decoys will be visible for a pretty long way.
> Decoys seem to work better in some counties than others. In Macon and Stewart counties they came running when they saw decoys. In Dodge county they went running when they saw decoys. Jury is still out in Randolph county.



Hope it's like Macon and Stewart for yall


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yall are killing me with all these pics, cant we post pictures of something nice, like maybe lunch?



Here ya go...LUNCH!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Here ya go...LUNCH!



Better get the fly off before you eat that thing


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Better get the fly off before you eat that thing



Whaaaa...and short myself on protein?   No way dude!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

Whew what a mornin.

Walking in on the logging road this morning,there were no turkey tracks....bad.But there were lots of dog tracks....really bad.
There were no turkey gobbles to be heard...bad,but there were barking dogs to be heard...really bad.I was a few miles to the closest house.
On the second set up,I hear something coming.It's a dog,a big ugly dog looking for a turkey dinner.....I corrected it.
So the morning is shot and I'm walking out,cross a creek,going up a ridge....what's that sound?Crap it's another big ugly dog with it's nose to the ground ON MY TRAILI corrected it too.

I did find a ladder stand on wma property,I climbed up,turned the seat over and noticed a lady building a home under the seat.So I gently put it back like I found it.She should have a lot of offspring by the time deer season rolls around and the guy climbs in opening morn.

Also found an older homemade treestand from when the wma was still private.Old 55 gallon drum 20 ft up a tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty place, Jeff.
okay off to da woods. See ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> Here ya go...LUNCH!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty place, Jeff.
> okay off to da woods. See ya'll later!



Good luck, kill a big un and watch out for those sneaky snakes


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Whew what a mornin.
> 
> Walking in on the logging road this morning,there were no turkey tracks....bad.But there were lots of dog tracks....really bad.
> There were no turkey gobbles to be heard...bad,but there were barking dogs to be heard...really bad.I was a few miles to the closest house.
> ...




Another buddy of mine got busted by dogs this morning...what's the deal 

Better luck next time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now why in the world would you say THAT for?!?!



well, do you???? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jealous of me.








mudracing101 said:


> Yall are killing me with all these pics, cant we post pictures of something nice, like maybe lunch?




I got some good pics...  



slip said:


> HECK NAH them things gimme the hebe gebes bad



Ain`t fond of them varmints. 



jsullivan03 said:


> Yall stop with the overgrown lizards and lizards without legs.   I don't like them thangs!





I got some good pics...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



I did not think so.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> well, do you????






 juss a wittle..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> juss a wittle..........





Ahh, life is good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahh, life is good!




I'm outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>




 Back to ya brother Lee!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 7, 2011)

Well the wife is away, so what shall i play?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the wife is away, so what shall i play?



Mine too,but I'm back on shift at midnight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the wife is away, so what shall i play?



Nekkid Twista??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Howdy, Hugh.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nekkid Twista??



What up Hugh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Hugh.



Hey Nick. Though I'd caught the world record Crappie this afternoon. Was chasin some Shell Crackers with some crickets on lite spinnin gear and something hammered one of em. Got it close to the dock and it rolled about three foot underwater and all I saw was white with tons of black speckles all over it, and it was huge. Got it to the top of the water and it was a big ol' catfish. It shook that little bitty hook and was gone..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What up Hugh?



Hey Jeff, what's shakin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick. Though I'd caught the world record Crappie this afternoon. Was chasin some Shell Crackers with some crickets on lite spinnin gear and something hammered one of em. Got it close to the dock and it rolled about three foot underwater and all I saw was white with tons of black speckles all over it, and it was huge. Got it to the top of the water and it was a big ol' catfish. It shook that little bitty hook and was gone..





I bet it was fun though!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nekkid Twista??



What's happening Bammer?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, what's shakin?



Wife and daughters spending the night with friends.Amazing how quiet it is when they are gone.I haven't even turned the tv on since I woke up at 5:30


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Wonder if Robert ran into my little friend out in the woods this afternoon??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet it was fun though!



Once I saw it was a cat all I could see was filet's in beer batter ready for the frier, but it wasn't to be..



Les Miles said:


> What's happening Bammer?



Hey LM, settlin back into my recliner and enjoying the peace and quiet.



Jeff Raines said:


> Wife and daughters spending the night with friends.Amazing how quiet it is when they are gone.I haven't even turned the tv on since I woke up at 5:30



I ain't sayin women can make a lot of noise, but you're on to something there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Bama is alive! No bird though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bama is alive! No bird though.



He should've been ridin on the luggage rack with us on the way down to the country the other day. Dang near ran over a turkey when it crossed 129 in front of me..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He should've been ridin on the luggage rack with us on the way down to the country the other day. Dang near ran over a turkey when it crossed 129 in front of me..





He might be in danger now though. Eatin` Mexican food at San Joe`s, in Dawson.

Nah, they purty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He might be in danger now though. Eatin` Mexican food at San Joe`s, in Dawson.
> 
> Nah, they purty good.



I'm having a hankerin for Blackbeards. It won't go away till I make a road trip I fear..


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

Who's pouring the Drinks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Who's pouring the Drinks



I got this round


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got this round



When u gettin T chips down on sat and thanks for tha drank


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2011)

baldfish said:


> When u gettin T chips down on sat and thanks for tha drank



Going to get him down early I hope. Leave at least by eight  


Got a piece of glass for Nic also


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Who's pouring the Drinks



Guess I'll be the designated driver tonight.Coffee is on


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Going to get him down early I hope. Leave at least by eight
> 
> 
> Got a piece of glass for Nic also



Yeah you do that was a big piece u found 



Jeff Raines said:


> Guess I'll be the designated driver tonight.Coffee is on



Thanks dont wanna go to jail


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Nic,

Thought i'd share my gardens

The first Pic is where we plant everything that was potted, thats why its in the fence, and the 2nd pic is where everything from seed goes...


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> Thought i'd share my gardens
> 
> The first Pic is where we plant everything that was potted, thats why its in the fence, and the 2nd pic is where everything from seed goes...



Good work youngin


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dont view the videos on liveleak.com you will lose faith in humanity.


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Good work youngin





deermeat270 said:


> Dont view the videos on liveleak.com you will lose faith in humanity.



To late, already have.....thats why i try to avoid it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> Thought i'd share my gardens
> 
> The first Pic is where we plant everything that was potted, thats why its in the fence, and the 2nd pic is where everything from seed goes...





Dooooooooooood, you need to plant a "cash" crop in there, called WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!



Later guys gonna watch da Masters . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm having a hankerin for Blackbeards. It won't go away till I make a road trip I fear..



Sounds good to me!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Going to get him down early I hope. Leave at least by eight
> 
> 
> Got a piece of glass for Nic also





 




slip said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> Thought i'd share my gardens
> 
> The first Pic is where we plant everything that was potted, thats why its in the fence, and the 2nd pic is where everything from seed goes...





Very nice garden, Cody! Nice and clean!


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooooooood, you need to plant a "cash" crop in there, called WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Later guys gonna watch da Masters . . .




U need to be SMACKED UP SIDE THE HEAD






for watchin the Masters


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys gonna watch da Masters . . .



But rules of engagement is on


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> To late, already have.....thats why i try to avoid it.



Its freaking depressing.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bama Chronicles: Day 2
 had planned to go this morning but the last helping of lasagna last night kicked me good. Mental note: Lasagna that is intentionally cooked for 30 minutes in a microwave WILL come back to haunt you. Anyway, got up in time to see Bubbette and Allie off to PCB. Left about 2 and was set up by 3:30. Thats where i sat for 3 and a half hours. Watched caterpillars and butterflies, with the occasional crow flyby. About 5:45 a hen came by close enough that i could have plucked a feather. She dusted, ate a few grass tops and walked away. I met my daughter in Dawson for messican food and then came home. What a way to blow 8hours of vacation time. 
Gonna blow another day of vacation tomorrow at a friends place. I need a change of scenery and want to at least hear a dadblame gobble this year.


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





deermeat270 said:


> Its freaking depressing.....



It is, and it makes my head hurt and heart race...aint worth thinking about anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

all right, gotta clean the kitchen. The ladies boogered it up good before they left town.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2011)

Was it something I said?  (Seriously, iron your own dadblamed clothes)


11 minutes and counting.    



SHOOT IM!!! SHOOT IM JACOB!!!


----------



## baldfish (Apr 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Was it something I said?  (Seriously, iron your own dadblamed clothes)
> 
> 
> 11 minutes and counting.
> ...


  Whats that mean Tbug dang


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Whats that mean Tbug dang



She's referring to the series Swamp People. 

Okay, buddy called and said he's got a nice gobbler roosted that strutted till he flew up. We are going after him tomorrow morning. Please lord, let this be the day.....


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's referring to the series Swamp People.
> 
> Okay, buddy called and said he's got a nice gobbler roosted that strutted till he flew up. We are going after him tomorrow morning. Please lord, let this be the day.....



Good luck bro


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's referring to the series Swamp People.
> 
> Okay, buddy called and said he's got a nice gobbler roosted that strutted till he flew up. We are going after him tomorrow morning. Please lord, let this be the day.....


Referring to the series, but not Troy!!...........If it was Troy.......It would be Choot em!!.......Chooot emmmm!!

Good luck tomorrow Bama!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Good luck bro



Thanks, Lil Bro!
okay time to call it a night.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 7, 2011)

its late folks been gone most of the day just got back im leavin tommorrow to go on turkey hunt with my cousin ill see yall monday or tuesday. 

oh yeah good to have you back miguel we were lookin into some free miguel tshirts. when i said something fishy was goin on i had no idea how close i was. good to have you back all is right with the forum again. no time for daily summary been too far out of the loop to catch up today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to you in the mornin`, Robert.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

killa86 said:


> its late folks been gone most of the day just got back im leavin tommorrow to go on turkey hunt with my cousin ill see yall monday or tuesday.
> 
> oh yeah good to have you back miguel we were lookin into some free miguel tshirts. when i said something fishy was goin on i had no idea how close i was. good to have you back all is right with the forum again. no time for daily summary been too far out of the loop to catch up today.


Good luck on your thunder chicken hunt!!.........Expect a full report on your return!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> Thought i'd share my gardens
> 
> The first Pic is where we plant everything that was potted, thats why its in the fence, and the 2nd pic is where everything from seed goes...



Very nice!!! 

Aint got ours ready yet  Aint had a chance to get the raised beds built yet.. after sale next Tues, we should be able to get back to our stuff...  

Thankfully it was nice today!  Cept now I'm burnt, extra crispy  

Hope yall have been doin well!!! I miss jabberin with ya (my puter is toast now, so me and Na are sharing  )


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to you to, killa.

Im still dreaming about that bird that got away on my last hunt...literally.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Aint got ours ready yet  Aint had a chance to get the raised beds built yet.. after sale next Tues, we should be able to get back to our stuff...
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!..........I've been out of pocket here lately as well!!.......Corporate people leave tomorrow!!.........Mixed feelings on that one!!...........Hate to see the support go away, but glad to see things return to normal, hopefully!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

Drive by


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........I've been out of pocket here lately as well!!.......Corporate people leave tomorrow!!.........Mixed feelings on that one!!...........Hate to see the support go away, but glad to see things return to normal, hopefully!!


Hey Mitch! 


I hope you can catch a breather here soon!!! Goodness!!! And maybe things will calm down some too!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2011)

Cody, that is a really nice garden setup you have there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........I've been out of pocket here lately as well!!.......Corporate people leave tomorrow!!.........Mixed feelings on that one!!...........Hate to see the support go away, but glad to see things return to normal, hopefully!!



Breather time.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> 
> I hope you can catch a breather here soon!!! Goodness!!! And maybe things will calm down some too!!



Hey sis!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Breather time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sis!!



Hey Bro!  Hows things?


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, that is a really nice garden setup you have there.



Thanks.
Im looking forward to seeing how it does this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro!  Hows things?



Slower than molasses at 10 degrees.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Drive by


So you stepped in, and smelled up the place with that corn dog smell!!.........What up coon..........I won't finish that sentence!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Breather time.


Till they return again!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you stepped in, and smelled up the place with that corn dog smell!!.........What up coon..........I won't finish that sentence!!




Corn dogs are out, mud bugs are in. 

Oh and it's better to be a 11-2 corn dog than a 6-7 whipped puppy


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slower than molasses at 10 degrees.



draggin, huh? Sounds dreadfully boring!!!   Yanno, tonight woulda been a great night for a bonfire... it was cool out, slight breeze and I thought dangit... we gotta get the stump dug out and get the firepit done!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Corn dogs are out, mud bugs are in.
> 
> Oh and it's better to be a 11-2 corn dog than a 6-7 whipped puppy


So much for the driveby... lurker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> draggin, huh? Sounds dreadfully boring!!!   Yanno, tonight woulda been a great night for a bonfire... it was cool out, slight breeze and I thought dangit... we gotta get the stump dug out and get the firepit done!!!!



Slow is bad right now.
Yep, perfect pit and wadin night.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> So much for the driveby... lurker



Thank you mam, may I have another? 

P.S. I like it when you whip me


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slow is bad right now.
> Yep, perfect pit and wadin night.



Ahh I gotcha now   I hope things pick up soon


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thank you mam, may I have another?
> 
> P.S. I like it when you whip me



No, you may not have another... you like it too much


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No, you may not have another... you like it too much



What about me?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh and it's better to be a 11-2 corn dog than a 6-7 whipped puppy






SnowHunter said:


> draggin, huh? Sounds dreadfully boring!!!   Yanno, tonight woulda been a great night for a bonfire... it was cool out, slight breeze and I thought dangit... we gotta get the stump dug out and get the firepit done!!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slow is bad right now.
> Yep, perfect pit and wadin night.


About knee deep, and the water is rising!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about me?


Same goes for you too 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> About knee deep, and the water is rising!!


Man oh man, if I didn't hafta sort and move more cows tomorrow (good grief this is a neverending battle  ) I'd prolly wade a bit myself


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same goes for you too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same goes for you too
> 
> 
> Man oh man, if I didn't hafta sort and move more cows tomorrow (good grief this is a neverending battle  ) I'd prolly wade a bit myself


Knee deep is about as far as I need to go!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, bye all!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning all...Gonna be a long day,already got 3 calls in 3 different places


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Top'o the morning to ya Mikey and any other lurkin' winderlikkers out there! 

Workin til 2 then off to see the Bravos whoop up on the Phillies tonight in the home opener.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning , Friday made it here and right on time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2011)

Why you running??? Border Patrol show up???


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mornin driblers and jacklegs. 

Hope Robert gave one a dirt nap this mornin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not gona know how to ack. I think today is realy FRIDAY


I am still on call all weekend thoughbut I dont think my phone works down by the pond


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Friday mornin' to all 

Gettin ready to head into ATL for work. Gonna be a decent day with this assignment though. Working a Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeshi gig at the Center Stage tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

What's this friday you all speak of?....It's just the first day of my work week/shift


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What's this friday you all speak of?....It's just the first day of my work week/shift



I'll let ya know once I find out. I hear good things all the time about Friday. I do remember when I was little that they were kinda cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2011)

Mornin` folks.

Mark your calenders.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614825


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2011)

Y'all have a good day!!!! I gotta run, going to be a long day


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What's this friday you all speak of?....It's just the first day of my work week/shift



Sucks to be you...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Friday mornin' to all
> 
> Gettin ready to head into ATL for work. Gonna be a decent day with this assignment though. Working a Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeshi gig at the Center Stage tonight.




Cool!  Make that money!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Mornin folks... Friday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I'm not gona know how to ack. I think today is realy FRIDAY
> 
> 
> I am still on call all weekend thoughbut I dont think my phone works down by the pond


It won't work at Dulieville neither..... 



Jeff C. said:


> Good Friday mornin' to all
> 
> Gettin ready to head into ATL for work. Gonna be a decent day with this assignment though. Working a Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeshi gig at the Center Stage tonight.






Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Mark your calenders.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614825


 but they ain't moved it back to the park, have they??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cool!  Make that money!


Smokin anything this weekend, badboy?



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks... Friday!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It won't work at Dulieville neither.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No Ma`am, same place it`s been the last couple of years.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Smokin anything this weekend, badboy?



Nope, not this weekend.  Wife and kids are gone for the weekend so i get to be a real badboy.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No Ma`am, same place it`s been the last couple of years.






BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, not this weekend.  Wife and kids are gone for the weekend so i get to be a real badboy.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Mark your calenders.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614825


Might make it again this year ifin I can get off eirly on Saturday.



Keebs said:


> It won't work at Dulieville neither.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Why are you running away?? C'mere girl, you want some candy??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why are you running away?? C'mere girl, you want some candy??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why are you running away?? C'mere girl, you want some candy??


uummm, well, I know that laugh for one............. *perk* you know how to make Blues Brothers pig candy?!?! Huh? Do ya?? Huh?Huh?HUH???



Jeff Raines said:


>


 He ain't never offered YOU any candy, has he???????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ain't never offered YOU any candy, has he???????



no


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uummm, well, I know that laugh for one............. *perk* you know how to make Blues Brothers pig candy?!?! Huh? Do ya?? Huh?Huh?HUH???
> 
> 
> He ain't never offered YOU any candy, has he???????



No but i know how to make BBQBOSS Pig Candy.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> No but i i know how to make BBQBOSS Pig Candy.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 8, 2011)

hello every body


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> no


 then don't be laffin!



BBQBOSS said:


> No but i know how to make BBQBOSS Pig Candy.


uuuhhh, dat's ok, I'll pass.................. 



Seth carter said:


> hello every body


computer class time?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then don't be laffin!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, dat's ok, I'll pass..................
> ...



spring break


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then don't be laffin!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, dat's ok, I'll pass..................
> ...



Note to self:  Keebs dissed my pig candy.  Never give her any if she is around while cooking some.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Note to self:  Keebs dissed my pig candy.  Never give her any if she is around while cooking some.


I'll accept some ............... in a crowd  ......................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

keebs said:


> i'll accept some ............... In a crowd  ......................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> No but i know how to make BBQBOSS Pig Candy.



Ahhhhhh Pig Candy.


Insert drooling smiley here=====>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 595383


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

Good morning all yee creek waders...well the deck is done!   Here are a few pics of the finished product.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 595383





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee creek waders...well the deck is done!   Here are a few pics of the finished product.



Lookin good


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess I'll have to get a new patio furniture set now!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I guess I'll have to get a new patio furniture set now!



Nice work...
Patio furniture...Craigslist is your friend...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 595383







Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee creek waders...well the deck is done!   Here are a few pics of the finished product.


 Niiiiice!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice work...
> Patio furniture...Craigslist is your friend...



Yeah, I can't speak highly enough of this crew that came and did the work!  On time every day and worked their butts off.   Left the place cleaner than it started out as.  Only clue that they were here is this sawdust on the lawn.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 8, 2011)

.....is it time to go fishing yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Comments - Graphics[/img]



Honey, you can cop an attitude in your sleep.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> .....is it time to go fishing yet?



It is for me...

Y'all have a good one, I'm out!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> It is for me...
> 
> Y'all have a good one, I'm out!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

I wanna go fishing!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Honey, you can cop an attitude in your sleep.


 how you know that!!!!!!!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> I wanna go fishing!


 me too darlin', meeee too!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how you know that!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> me too darlin', meeee too!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


Quack tole ya didn't he???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quack tole ya didn't he???



Naw, it was Seth.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, it was Seth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2011)

Remember the Alamo!!! Remember Goliad!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

somebody give me a beat alright that good 

KEEBS is copin attitudes, and turning down some BBQ, MIGUEL is running toward the border, bet hes got a taco order?,JEFFC down at center stage, SETH CARTER home on his spring break, DOUGS on call hes such a slave, BOSS is gonna see the braves, BONEBOY gotta big ole deck, with one that big better show respect, my cousin couldn't get off early we were spose to go and chase some turkeys, instead im fightin off some boredom by postin this on gon forum


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

killa86 said:


> somebody give me a beat alright that good
> 
> KEEBS is copin attitudes, and turning down some BBQ, MIGUEL is running toward the border, bet hes got a taco order?,JEFFC down at center stage, SETH CARTER home on his spring break, DOUGS on call hes such a slave, BOSS is gonna see the braves, BONEBOY gotta big ole deck, with one that big better show respect, my cousin couldn't get off early we were spose to go and chase some turkeys, instead im fightin off some boredom by postin this on gon forum



Yo,dem sum mad skills ya got der vanillakilla.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



thank you keebs. i guess we wont be leavin till this evenin. but hes got monday and tuesday off sure we can come up with somethin by then.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

killa86 said:


> somebody give me a beat alright that good
> 
> KEEBS is copin attitudes, and turning down some BBQ, MIGUEL is running toward the border, bet hes got a taco order?,JEFFC down at center stage, SETH CARTER home on his spring break, DOUGS on call hes such a slave, BOSS is gonna see the braves, BONEBOY gotta big ole deck, with one that big better show respect, my cousin couldn't get off early we were spose to go and chase some turkeys, instead im fightin off some boredom by postin this on gon forum


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks jeff the emoticon dancer is cool


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

killa86 said:


> somebody give me a beat alright that good
> 
> KEEBS is copin attitudes, and turning down some BBQ, MIGUEL is running toward the border, bet hes got a taco order?,JEFFC down at center stage, SETH CARTER home on his spring break, DOUGS on call hes such a slave, BOSS is gonna see the braves, BONEBOY gotta big ole deck, with one that big better show respect, my cousin couldn't get off early we were spose to go and chase some turkeys, instead im fightin off some boredom by postin this on gon forum



   U got some mad skills alright!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2011)

Gawd it is humid today.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

yep even my sweat is perspiring


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> .....is it time to go fishing yet?





boneboy96 said:


> I wanna go fishing!



Lets all go fishing


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2011)

Hot and humid with dark clouds creeping in slow, little thunder here and there....maybe a afternoon shower, maybe a dud... i love spring.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets all go fishing


 Meet ya at da river!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Meet ya at da river!



I can't.... because I'm already at the lake.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't.... because I'm already at the lake.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 8, 2011)

Ready to watch some bravos tonight.  Got a DD to and fron the game and all is well.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ready to watch some bravos tonight.  Got a DD to and fron the game and all is well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ready to watch some bravos tonight.  Got a DD to and fron the game and all is well.



You got a Daisy Duke?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You got a Daisy Duke?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yall have a good weekend im out!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Rant*

NPS has closed the Chattahoochee River parks already, because of the possible govt shut down.  

Was supposed to take part in a Fly Fishing for Veterans event tomorrow on the hooch.   Not anymore.  It is one of my favorite events to "give back" with.

stupid gooberment!





....ok....rant over....carry on.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ready to watch some bravos tonight.  Got a DD to and fron the game and all is well.



Have a great time at the game.....


Working 12 hrs is really not a good way to spend a birthday,maybe tomorrow at the fish-in will be better


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You got a Daisy Duke?



i want one


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> NPS has closed the Chattahoochee River parks already, because of the possible govt shut down.
> 
> Was supposed to take part in a Fly Fishing for Veterans event tomorrow on the hooch.   Not anymore.  It is one of my favorite events to "give back" with.
> 
> ...



yep and heard they just cut military pay in half.  im bout sick of this mess


----------



## killa86 (Apr 8, 2011)

just left the deer hunting forum havent been there in a while. its skeery over there. looks like another soon to be locked baiting thread. i did a drive by posted something stupid and left. i thought id get my tail back into the creek where it belongs. ahhh water feels nice.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

killa86 said:


> just left the deer hunting forum havent been there in a while. its skeery over there. looks like another soon to be locked baiting thread. i did a drive by posted something stupid and left. i thought id get my tail back into the creek where it belongs. ahhh water feels nice.



Have to go check it out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2011)

Hiya fellow waders, going Crappie fishing in the morning with a bud, then going to a fish fry tomorrow evening.

I'm dead tired, gonna go watch a lil TV . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

evening, peeps.
Once again, i have returned home turkey-less. I'm about convinced that the wild turkey gobbler is extinct in the surrounding 4 counties. Saw 4 hens this morning and didn't see squat this afternoon. It was just a bonus that the no see ums tore my rear end up. Not sure what to do tomorrow.
On top of everything else, my dog apparently found something dead in the backyard and rolled in it. I can't get near her without gagging. Looks like a bar of soap and a high powered garden hose tonight.


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 8, 2011)

You can actually see the JDAM on camera.  

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, peeps.
> Once again, i have returned home turkey-less. I'm about convinced that the wild turkey gobbler is extinct in the surrounding 4 counties. Saw 4 hens this morning and didn't see squat this afternoon. It was just a bonus that the no see ums tore my rear end up. Not sure what to do tomorrow.
> On top of everything else, my dog apparently found something dead in the backyard and rolled in it. I can't get near her without gagging. Looks like a bar of soap and a high powered garden hose tonight.



Good updates...I have been reading them all week.  I wish I had off.  Maybe I will go tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Good updates...I have been reading them all week.  I wish I had off.  Maybe I will go tomorrow afternoon?



I wish you the very best! 

I'm just real frustrated right now. I have not heard a SINGLE gobble yet this year. The afternoon i drove into the entrance to the property and the redheads were standing in front of the truck is as close as I've came.
Got 2 more days to endure this misery and then i'll re-group. Still got the hog killin' lease i can check out, but the turkeys are rare up there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> You can actually see the JDAM on camera.
> 
> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



missed 'em by that much!( Agent Smart voice)


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish you the very best!
> 
> I'm just real frustrated right now. I have not heard a SINGLE gobble yet this year. The afternoon i drove into the entrance to the property and the redheads were standing in front of the truck is as close as I've came.
> Got 2 more days to endure this misery and then i'll re-group. Still got the hog killin' lease i can check out, but the turkeys are rare up there.



Dont feel alone.  I have only had a chance to go 3 times and only heard 1 gobble waaaaaay off opening morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Dont feel alone.  I have only had a chance to go 3 times and only heard 1 gobble waaaaaay off opening morning.



well, thats one more than i've heard. 
okay, time for a really hot shower. BBL!


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> You can actually see the JDAM on camera.
> 
> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/3dc_1302272532" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Why do they almost all drive the same type of trucks?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

PUI Alert.........PUI Alert.............
ok, back to our regularly programmed posting.................
Gawd this creek is DEEP tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PUI Alert.........PUI Alert.............
> ok, back to our regularly programmed posting.................
> Gawd this creek is DEEP tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PUI Alert.........PUI Alert.............
> ok, back to our regularly programmed posting.................
> Gawd this creek is DEAD tonight!!!!!!!!!





Fixified if for ya Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PUI Alert.........PUI Alert.............
> ok, back to our regularly programmed posting.................
> Gawd this creek is DEEP tonight!!!!!!!!!





turtlebug said:


> Fixified if for ya Keebs.


hellooooo Ladies!!!! 
Well, it's official. Sophie( lab/collie mix) doesn't like Oil of Olay soap and garnier/ fruity shampoo. I think i got as wet as she did( she's a fighter and a flailer) but she smells a whole lot nicer. I reckon between naps tomorrow i better go see what is dead in the backyard.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hellooooo Ladies!!!!
> Well, it's official. Sophie( lab/collie mix) doesn't like Oil of Olay soap and garnier/ fruity shampoo. I think i got as wet as she did( she's a fighter and a flailer) but she smells a whole lot nicer. I reckon between naps tomorrow i better go see what is dead in the backyard.



Head -N- Shoulders is TERRIFIC for dead carcass stink.  

Hi Wobbert-Woo!  


I've got a little sumpin-sumpin for ya.   

































Figured it might be your lovely locks skeering off the gobblers so I'm gonna camouflage you!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PUI Alert.........PUI Alert.............
> ok, back to our regularly programmed posting.................
> Gawd this creek is DEEP tonight!!!!!!!!!


ok, YOU, I"ll give a couple more years..........just promise me, call me when you need a DD, (NO,not Daisy Duke - Designated DRIVER) I feel I at least owe ya a couple calls!!



turtlebug said:


> Fixified if for ya Keebs.


Thanks sista, was too pumm, uuuhh, ddeeeppp to notice, I guess............. tiller + Wiser's + ground + age = not a good combination!! BUT I GOTS IT TILLED!!!



rhbama3 said:


> hellooooo Ladies!!!!
> Well, it's official. Sophie( lab/collie mix) doesn't like Oil of Olay soap and garnier/ fruity shampoo. I think i got as wet as she did( she's a fighter and a flailer) but she smells a whole lot nicer. I reckon between naps tomorrow i better go see what is dead in the backyard.


aLWAYS, Always, ALWAYS check da ground!!



turtlebug said:


> Head -N- Shoulders is TERRIFIC for dead carcass stink.
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> ...


If dat don't keep ya from being busted, ain't NUTTIN gonna work!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Head -N- Shoulders is TERRIFIC for dead carcass stink.
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> ...



yeah, that'll do it. 
Looks like it might fry my brain to wear ot right now. It is SOOOO hot out there with turkey vest and all.


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, YOU, I"ll give a couple more years..........just promise me, call me when you need a DD, (NO,not Daisy Duke - Designated DRIVER) I feel I at least owe ya a couple calls!!



Hey keebs, you _do_ realize that your talking to your self, right?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey keebs, you _do_ realize that your talking to your self, right?


Naaawww, I wuz talkin to _YOU,_ but dat's ok, offer retracted............


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Evenin' y'all. What a day it has been...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

slip said:


>


ok, ok, ok, maybe.............. just MAYBE............. MAYBE............ I "misquoted" somewhere.............. YOU knew what I meant...........idjit...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' y'all. What a day it has been...



Hiya, Belle!
agreed on the long day. Nothing to show for it either.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, that'll do it.
> Looks like it might fry my brain to wear ot right now. It is SOOOO hot out there with turkey vest and all.



Believe it or not, it's super lightweight.  


I'm thinking about making myself an entire suit out of the stuff.  

If it don't work for hunting, I'll have one heckuva Halloween costume.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' y'all. What a day it has been...


You too!!...............Hiya Belle



Keebs said:


> ok, ok, ok, maybe.............. just MAYBE............. MAYBE............ I "misquoted" somewhere.............. YOU knew what I meant...........idjit...........


I sure could use some time in Dulieville!!.........Don't know when I could make it happen!!.....But the need is there none the less!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You too!!...............Hiya Belle
> 
> 
> I sure could use some time in Dulieville!!.........Don't know when I could make it happen!!.....But the need is there none the less!!



Shouldn't you be in bed so you can take a trip tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed so you can take a trip tomorrow.


.........I wish I could make it!!..........Circumstances at work are preventing that from happening!! Gonna miss seeing Ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You too!!...............Hiya Belle
> 
> 
> I sure could use some time in Dulieville!!.........Don't know when I could make it happen!!.....But the need is there none the less!!


All I can say is............. you know the way, you know the "combination" to da lock.............. come on ANYTIME!!



turtlebug said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed so you can take a trip tomorrow.


I wish I could make it tomorrow........... gonna be planting my garden though!!  Ya'll have a BLAST & tell them all I said "HI"!! OH, give Tomi a Hug for me, pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........I wish I could make it!!..........Circumstances at work are preventing that from happening!! Gonna miss seeing Ya'll!!


Dagnabit, looks like I need to have a talk wiff "yourfolks"!!

Ok, I thru!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm headed to bed too. Gonna set the clock and decide in the morning where to go watch the sun rise.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> All I can say is............. you know the way, you know the "combination" to da lock.............. come on ANYTIME!!
> 
> 
> I wish I could make it tomorrow........... gonna be planting my garden though!!  Ya'll have a BLAST & tell them all I said "HI"!! OH, give Tomi a Hug for me, pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I know........know!!

G'night Darlin!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed too. Gonna set the clock and decide in the morning where to go watch the sun rise.


I heard three this morning from the front yard, while I was walking the dog!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Belle!
> agreed on the long day. Nothing to show for it either.



That's been the worst part. I feel like I've worked my hind end off and haven't done a thing. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You too!!...............Hiya Belle
> 
> 
> I sure could use some time in Dulieville!!.........Don't know when I could make it happen!!.....But the need is there none the less!!



Hi!




Alright, everyone, I'm off to bed. Tired of fighting the internet tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang, got here just in time to miss everybody..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, got here just in time to miss everybody..



Well now I know you ain't really Banned!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

Evenin Yall!!! Everyone asleep already?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!!! Everyone asleep already?


Not yet!!, but headed that way soon!!..........Hey Snowy!!........Don't have to be in to work till 10:00 am tomorrow!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not yet!!, but headed that way soon!!..........Hey Snowy!!........Don't have to be in to work till 10:00 am tomorrow!!



Same for me... long day 

Hey Mitch  

Ohhhhhh get to sleep in, huh? I know you need it! Even a couple extra hours is better then nuttin!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!!! Everyone asleep already?



There's a few of us lurkers around.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> There's a few of us lurkers around.



Dang sports folks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same for me... long day
> 
> Hey Mitch
> 
> Ohhhhhh get to sleep in, huh? I know you need it! Even a couple extra hours is better then nuttin!!!!


Little bit here, and there!!



Les Miles said:


> There's a few of us lurkers around.


I'm Stawkin your avatar!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Snowy, Dani, Mitch, Randy..

Y'all have a good one today?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

Running Late,  But here at last.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

Howdy AJ. I think I sweated too much by the fire pit. Everyone left..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Snowy, Dani, Mitch, Randy..
> 
> Y'all have a good one today?


Good is not a word I would use to describe my day today!!............It will get better in a few weeks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Running Late,  But here is last.


I've heard that running late is normal for you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good is not a word I would use to describe my day today!!............It will get better in a few weeks!!



Sorry bout that Mitch. Look on the bright side, you get your entire paycheck this week without being shot at..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy AJ. I think I sweated too much by the fire pit. Everyone left..



Thin pickings, a few still around. 

Mitch going to miss you tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Snowy, Dani, Mitch, Randy..
> 
> Y'all have a good one today?


Hey Bro 

Yup! Plenty got done, so, can't complain. How bouts you?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Running Late,  But here at last.



Hey AJ


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thin pickings, a few still around.
> 
> Mitch going to miss you tomorrow.



Don't shoot TBug in the butt tomorrow...



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> Yup! Plenty got done, so, can't complain. How bouts you?
> 
> ...



Howdy Sis. Don't know if I was productive. Drove within about 6 miles of Alabama today for a small design job. It'll barely cover my gas for the trip, but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry bout that Mitch. Look on the bright side, you get your entire paycheck this week without being shot at..


So do you reckon self is only going to do half of his Job??.........That junk stinks!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thin pickings, a few still around.
> 
> Mitch going to miss you tomorrow.


I really hate it that I have to miss this one!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't shoot TBug in the butt tomorrow...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro
> 
> Yup! Plenty got done, so, can't complain. How bouts you?
> 
> ...


Hello Snowy  Getting quite the flock of poultry.  Looking good.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't shoot TBug in the butt tomorrow...



No promises


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't shoot TBug in the butt tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Sis. Don't know if I was productive. Drove within about 6 miles of Alabama today for a small design job. It'll barely cover my gas for the trip, but it's better than nothing I guess.



Ouch, but, something after expenses is better then nuttin 

Alright I'm callin it a night. Supposed to sort through all the cows tomorrow (3rd time this week!) to transport to another pasture. Hoping we can avoid that.... dang bull busted a gate and the herds merged on us  Oh well.. never a dull moment  Yall enjoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So do you reckon self is only going to do half of his Job??.........That junk stinks!!



Funny they didn't choose to give all of the welfare recepients only 1/2 their money this week instead. Some things are so heineous the go beyond words. This is one of them.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Snowy  Getting quite the flock of poultry.  Looking good.
> 
> 
> No promises


Hugs to Courtney for me! 

Thanks!!! Hopefully we can get the flock rebuilt. Havin to destroy what ended up bein over half what we had put a hurtin on things.. but we'll recover! 

Ok.. bed time now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

Nite Sis!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny they didn't choose to give all of the welfare recepients only 1/2 their money this week instead. Some things are so heineous the go beyond words. This is one of them.


Entitlements!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hugs to Courtney for me!
> 
> Thanks!!! Hopefully we can get the flock rebuilt. Havin to destroy what ended up bein over half what we had put a hurtin on things.. but we'll recover!
> 
> Ok.. bed time now


G'night!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hugs to Courtney for me!
> 
> Thanks!!! Hopefully we can get the flock rebuilt. Havin to destroy what ended up bein over half what we had put a hurtin on things.. but we'll recover!
> 
> Ok.. bed time now



Absolutely tell Court.  Tell Nate to stay away from the the electric fence.

I wish you a quick recover on the  Puoltry. 

Good Night.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

G'mornin??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

Mornin Jeff.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

Mornin Jeff,  back on nights I see.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Jeff.


Mornin Hugh


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mornin Jeff,  back on nights I see.



Been on this shift midnight - noon for 21 years


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin??



G'morning, and G'night!!........Got to take advantage of the few extra hours off!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'morning, and G'night!!........Got to take advantage of the few extra hours off!!



sleep well Mitch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm out as well. Night everybody.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'morning, and G'night!!........Got to take advantage of the few extra hours off!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out as well. Night everybody.



Night gentlemen>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

Is Otis still on?
Since the repubs caved,does that mean our service people will get their whole paycheck?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Is Otis still on?
> Since the repubs caved,does that mean our service people will get their whole paycheck?


Otis is gone. 

yup

Good thing Otis does not get paid by the hour.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Otis is gone.
> 
> yup
> 
> Good thing Otis does not get paid by the hour.



He was one ticked off feller earlier tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> He was one ticked off feller earlier tonight.



He should be. Heck, I'm not even dependent on a check from Obummer and I'm ticked off at these idiots.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, weak knees are not a good thing to be going into '12 with.


Morning peeples...  some of yall are fishing this morning,







and some are werkin  !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning, peeps!
Woke up to the alarm clock at 4:45 this morning, thought hard about where to go and what to do, turned the alrm off and went back to sleep. May just take the day off.
Idjit hunting buddy missed one on a friends place this morning when he tried to quick draw macgraw over his right shoulder. It's almost impossible to move faster than a turkey!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning everyone!  What's on the agenda for the day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What's on the agenda for the day?



Just sittin around waiting to see the Dragonfly show up..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What's on the agenda for the day?



Getting off work at 11:30 am,going home to bed


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning everyone!  What's on the agenda for the day?



quality recliner time followed by a nap after lunch. Think i'm gonna take it easy today and then hunt all day tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2011)

Unbeknown to us at bedtime, not making it to Ellaville was the first thing on our list. 

We've managed to succeed on that one quite well. 

Fishbait and Mini-Me a little under the weather. A 2+ hour trip in the car is not conducive to their present condition.  


Time to go pass out the Pepto. We're gonna be eating tater salad and spongecake for a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Unbeknown to us at bedtime, not making it to Ellaville was the first thing on our list.
> 
> We've managed to succeed on that one quite well.
> 
> ...




well, that sux. Hope the family umit gets over it quickly.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, that sux. Hope the family umit gets over it quickly.




They swear it was my cooking of the fishsticks that Mini-Me pretty much DEMANDED last night. 

I think it's just them cause ERD and I are fine.  



So far...


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Mornin folks...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> They swear it was my cooking of the fishsticks that Mini-Me pretty much DEMANDED last night.
> 
> I think it's just them cause ERD and I are fine.
> 
> ...


Dang Tbug, hate that!  



slip said:


> Mornin folks...



 Hi!

Late start, but MAN I slept good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Unbeknown to us at bedtime, not making it to Ellaville was the first thing on our list.
> 
> We've managed to succeed on that one quite well.
> 
> ...



Well then, glad I didn't go down there to see my favorite butt shooter.. Tell Fishbait and Mini-You to get feeling better.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, glad I didn't go down there to see my favorite butt shooter.. Tell Fishbait and Mini-You to get feeling better.


Afternoon, shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

Hiya Wobert!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon, shuggums!



Hey Keebums...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebums...


Sitting here trying to lay out my garden in my head........... guess I just gotta get out there & put them out & re-arrange as I see it........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Wobert!!!



hey, snuggles! 
decided to take today off from hunting. Enthusiasm has taken a hit after the last 3 days.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, snuggles!
> decided to take today off from hunting. Enthusiasm has taken a hit after the last 3 days.


Yeah, I noticed that, it happens......... seems like thunder chickens are pretty darned elusive!
Welp, guess I better go decide where I'm gonna plant what in what order..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, snuggles!
> decided to take today off from hunting. Enthusiasm has taken a hit after the last 3 days.



You haven't happened to plan a fishing or hunting excursion for Friday the 15th have you? Judging from the forecast you have a doozy planned..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't happened to plan a fishing or hunting excursion for Friday the 15th have you? Judging from the forecast you have a doozy planned..



Oh, COME ON!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, COME ON!!!



I know it isn't funny, Wobertwoo, but daaaang!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, COME ON!!!



Dude.....did you tick off some old crazy witch doctor last time you was in louisiana or something? dannnng


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 9, 2011)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2011)

Caught a decent mess of fish today, ended up with 59, mainly Crappie!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Dude.....did you tick off some old crazy witch doctor last time you was in louisiana or something? dannnng



Yep, he done made one too many corn dog comments and now he's cursed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, he done made one too many corn dog comments and now he's cursed



The corn dog curse...


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Caught a decent mess of fish today, ended up with 59, mainly Crappie!!


Congratz!  I smell a fish fry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The corn dog curse...



Well, Bubbette is headed back from PCB with a cooler full of live blue crabs and 6 pounds of cooked crawfish. Maybe that'll lift the curse. Yeah, i know. At least i'll eat good while i'm miserable.....


----------



## Jranger (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette is headed back from PCB with a cooler full of live blue crabs and 6 pounds of cooked crawfish. Maybe that'll lift the curse. Yeah, i know. At least i'll eat good while i'm miserable.....



Nice

I'm sitting down for a spell. Been out all day in the garden tilling, raking, and planting. Now I'm showered, drinkin' a Bud light and marinating a few T-Bones...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice
> 
> I'm sitting down for a spell. Been out all day in the garden tilling, raking, and planting. Now I'm showered, drinkin' a Bud light and marinating a few T-Bones...




Mmmmmmm....sounds nice!!! Nothin like a good hard days work, and then a cold beverage while relaxin and gettin ready to grill  

Howdy CWA


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sitting here watchin' the masters, and thinking about getting some popcorn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sitting here watchin' the masters, and thinking about getting some popcorn.




How do bama???? I reckon I need to read back and catch up on some stuff around here. I hear you got blue crabs and mudbugs a comin'


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette is headed back from PCB with a cooler full of live blue crabs and 6 pounds of cooked crawfish. Maybe that'll lift the curse. Yeah, i know. At least i'll eat good while i'm miserable.....



6 pounds 

That's only enough for a small appetizer 

You gonna suck the heads?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 6 pounds
> 
> That's only enough for a small appetizer
> 
> You gonna suck the heads?



Thats all they had! I told her to get 20 pounds but everybody was out! 
No head sucking, but i will be saving the fat out of those heads for some crawfish etouffee or jambalaya. Man, you talk about flavoring a roux base!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do bama???? I reckon I need to read back and catch up on some stuff around here. I hear you got blue crabs and mudbugs a comin'



Yessir!
Love me some crustaceans!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Been one of dem days...


How yall been?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Been one of dem days...
> 
> 
> How yall been?



Just fine, Slip. Took the day off from hunting and just rested up. Gonna hit it again tomorrow morning. Just finishing up some fried turkey nuggets from my bird last year. Man, that is some good stuff!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just fine, Slip. Took the day off from hunting and just rested up. Gonna hit it again tomorrow morning. Just finishing up some fried turkey nuggets from my bird last year. Man, that is some good stuff!



I dont blame you on taking a day off, it was hot and humid here today! If i can get any sleep i might try the birds again in the morning...My neighbors have a whole shindig going on with about 150 people and giant portable lights on loud generators and screaming adults/kids yada yada...they dont plan for it to end til 12am so...i dunno.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> I dont blame you on taking a day off, it was hot and humid here today! If i can get any sleep i might try the birds again in the morning...My neighbors have a whole shindig going on with about 150 people and giant portable lights on loud generators and screaming adults/kids yada yada...they dont plan for it to end til 12am so...i dunno.



You get to hunt that close to home? aww, man......


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You get to hunt that close to home? aww, man......




I could always just open up the chicken coop, pull up my face mask and hide behind a hay bale.



POW


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Been one of dem days...
> 
> 
> How yall been?


Fixin to get in the shower and get ready for work



rhbama3 said:


> You get to hunt that close to home? aww, man......



Got 20,000 acres just a few minutes from my house that is loaded with turkey.
But they are the hardest birds in the state to kill


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Been one of dem days...
> 
> 
> How yall been?


dem days are becoming all to regular for me!!...........I did get home in time to cut the grass/weeds before dark!!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Got 20,000 acres just a few minutes from my house that is loaded with turkey.
> But they are the hardest birds in the state to kill



We gotta drive atleast 45mins when we hunt, the two nearest WMAs are about equal distance.

Have not been able to find a lease much closer then the WMAs worth a poot...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> dem days are becoming all to regular for me!!...........I did get home in time to cut the grass/weeds before dark!!


Hey Mitch



slip said:


> We gotta drive atleast 45mins when we hunt, the two nearest WMAs are about equal distance.
> 
> Have not been able to find a lease much closer then the WMAs worth a poot...


My lease is about 3 hours away and I can not justify spending that much in gas for a turkey when I have paulding forest in my backyard.
During the week I mainly have it to myself


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Been one of dem days...
> 
> 
> How yall been?





Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> 
> My lease is about 3 hours away and I can not justify spending that much in gas for a turkey when I have paulding forest in my backyard.
> During the week I mainly have it to myself


Slept with the windows open last night...........Heard one gobble while I was laying in bed waking up this morning!!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> 
> My lease is about 3 hours away and I can not justify spending that much in gas for a turkey when I have paulding forest in my backyard.
> During the week I mainly have it to myself



Yup, WMAs can be good places to hunt on week days..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slept with the windows open last night...........Heard one gobble while I was laying in bed waking up this morning!!



Ya killin me.Bet they fat from all the corn too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh well, no planting done today............ decided to expand instead................
Evenin' Ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ya killin me.Bet they fat from all the corn too.


Prolly so!!........I hear em nearly every morning while walking Tucker!!..........Sometimes three or four different birds!!



Keebs said:


> Oh well, no planting done today............ decided to expand instead................
> Evenin' Ya'll!


Evening Darlin!!..............SNAP!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, no planting done today............ decided to expand instead................
> Evenin' Ya'll!



Just a recommendation Keebs, but if this is a new spot, where grass once grew, you may want to let it sit til the next rain before you plant. That way when the grass tries to grow back after the rain, you can hit it again with the tiller and cut back on what comes back a little.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Prolly so!!........I hear em nearly every morning while walking Tucker!!..........Sometimes three or four different birds!!
> 
> Evening Darlin!!..............SNAP!!!


Pooor Tucker!!



slip said:


> Just a recommendation Keebs, but if this is a new spot, where grass once grew, you may want to let it sit til the next rain before you plant. That way when the grass tries to grow back after the rain, you can hit it again with the tiller and cut back on what comes back a little.


Not a bad idea, but grass "just" came up, it is where part of the horse pen was, well, where their troughs were and where I put out hay for them........... some grass was there, but it was just a "by product"............ whatchathink??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> dem days are becoming all to regular for me!!...........I did get home in time to cut the grass/weeds before dark!!



I hear ya.  

Got up at 6 this morning to shower and leave for the shoot but that was short lived. Fishbait not feeling well and didn't think he would make the 2+ hour drive without many stops. 

He's been on some stomach meds and I don't think they're working as good as they should be. He spent most of the day sleeping and is still isn't feeling well. 


I don't know if we'll ever get a break to where we can go like we used to. 



Hope everyone has a good night.  I sent ERD to rent Black Swan. Gonna go lay down and watch some psycho ballerina drama.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Got up at 6 this morning to shower and leave for the shoot but that was short lived. Fishbait not feeling well and didn't think he would make the 2+ hour drive without many stops.
> 
> ...


Hope the clan gets to feeling better soon........... I'm fixing to take up some grilled chicken & fix a baked tater & call it a NIGHT!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Got up at 6 this morning to shower and leave for the shoot but that was short lived. Fishbait not feeling well and didn't think he would make the 2+ hour drive without many stops.
> 
> ...


Hope you wake up to a healthy household in the morning!!



Keebs said:


> Hope the clan gets to feeling better soon........... I'm fixing to take up some grilled chicken & fix a baked tater & call it a NIGHT!


Same here!!........Don't have to be in to work till 10:00 in the morning!!........Gonna make the best use of my time off!!

Hope everyone has a better day tomorrow!!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not a bad idea, but grass "just" came up, it is where part of the horse pen was, well, where their troughs were and where I put out hay for them........... some grass was there, but it was just a "by product"............ whatchathink??



If there wasnt thick grass there first, then i wouldnt worry about it. Im used to having to till up a thick lawn before i can plant if i expand the garden...talk about a pain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 9, 2011)

okay, i've had enough of shooting zombies with a bazooka and gonna call it a night. One last chance at a feathered creature for the weekend...
Night all!


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i've had enough of shooting zombies with a bazooka and gonna call it a night. One last chance at a feathered creature for the weekend...
> Night all!



Good luck Bama...hope dagger foot comes out for ya...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

Mornin Waders..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Waders..



morning MC,

it becomes officially a new day when the 







is done.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 10, 2011)

Mornin folks

Hope y'all enjoy this beautiful day outdoors. I'm headed out to Ceder Bluff with my son for a lil fishin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC,
> 
> it becomes officially a new day when the
> 
> ...



Let me know when it's ready!!! 



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy this beautiful day outdoors. I'm headed out to Ceder Bluff with my son for a lil fishin'



Hope you catch a bunch of em'. Should be a great day for fishin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when it's ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you catch a bunch of em'. Should be a great day for fishin.



here you go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sweet, thanks.



no problemo.  

Now about this potential for Friday.  I need the last cleaned up before another hits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no problemo.
> 
> Now about this potential for Friday.  I need the last cleaned up before another hits.



Better get on it, chop chop, cause if these maps stay true it's gonna be very very very ugly. I'm hoping the maps change, I don't want what it's showing right now to come here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get on it, chop chop, cause if these maps stay true it's gonna be very very very ugly. I'm hoping the maps change, I don't want what it's showing right now to come here.



I just got home from visiting So GA for a few days and have not had time to look at the maps.  Neighbor and I were discussing where to put a burn pile closer to the front of the property so we didn't have to transport the debris a half mile to the current on which must have a dozen trees in it already from winter kill.  Okay going to go look at the maps.

The GFS looks a little bumpy.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get on it, chop chop, cause if these maps stay true it's gonna be very very very ugly. I'm hoping the maps change, I don't want what it's showing right now to come here.



So you're saying that we're gonna get a little sprinkle this Friday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So you're saying that we're gonna get a little sprinkle this Friday?



Something like that. Morning Corndog..


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning CWAville...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning Bammer


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning CWAville...





Les Miles said:


> Morning Bammer



Ahhhhhh...it's Boney!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

slip said:


> If there wasnt thick grass there first, then i wouldnt worry about it. Im used to having to till up a thick lawn before i can plant if i expand the garden...talk about a pain.


Sweeeeeeeeeet, I"ll be planting here in a little while then!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Waders..


Morning!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC,
> 
> it becomes officially a new day when the
> 
> ...


Aaaaahh, things look more "normal" now! welcome back Gobbler!



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy this beautiful day outdoors. I'm headed out to Ceder Bluff with my son for a lil fishin'


Have a great day Jason, I have an invite to go fishing this afternoon, hope I get the chance!


Les Miles said:


> So you're saying that we're gonna get a little sprinkle this Friday?


nega-nelly


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning CWAville...


Hey BB!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey BB!!



What's shakin Keebers?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's shakin Keebers?


Nuttin much, got my coffee, got my 'puter, find a little breakfast here in a bit & go get my plants in the ground!  Life is goood!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin much, got my coffee, got my 'puter, find a little breakfast here in a bit & go get my plants in the ground!  Life is goood!



I hear ya.       Here's the new patio set for the deck.     I have 4 torches up now instead of just the 2 shown.        I'm really going to enjoy sitting outside in the evenings after coming home from a hard day at the salt mine.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Already have some ideas on my brain to form and build a pad for a small 6'x8' shed to hide some of the outdoor junk.  Saw a nice wooden one at Lowes clearanced out...display model for $450.   Just the right size for where I want to put it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Already have some ideas on my brain to form and build a pad for a small 6'x8' shed to hide some of the outdoor junk.  Saw a nice wooden one at Lowes clearanced out...display model for $450.   Just the right size for where I want to put it.


 Lookin' goooood!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lookin' goooood!!



Thank ya...   When ya coming up this way to sit a spell with a cold one and some good Q?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thank ya...   When ya coming up this way to sit a spell with a cold one and some good Q?


When I retire & someone meets me on the other side of ooohhh, Macon or Forsyth, maybe Jonesboro to pick me up & drive me the rest of the way!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When I retire & someone meets me on the other side of ooohhh, Macon or Forsyth, maybe Jonesboro to pick me up & drive me the rest of the way!



Make it as far as Hampton...Jeff and Teri and Jared will get ya here the rest of the way!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make it as far as Hampton...Jeff and Teri and Jared will get ya here the rest of the way!


One day, my friend, one day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When I retire & someone meets me on the other side of ooohhh, Macon or Forsyth, maybe Jonesboro to pick me up & drive me the rest of the way!



Shoot,  We drive down to fitz to pick you up now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shoot,  We drive down to fitz to pick you up now



HOw'd the shoot go yesterday??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOw'd the shoot go yesterday??



What a beautiful day for it,  I even had to stay for supper. 

My shooting on the other hand, went down hill on the second round.  But I had good friends to pick on me I also won some targets in the raffle.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What a beautiful day for it,  I even had to stay for supper.
> 
> My shooting on the other hand, went down hill on the second round.  But I had good friends to pick on me I also won some targets in the raffle.


~tapping my foot~ and where might the pictures be???
I tried talking douge into taking Tanman, but they set up camp at the pond yesterday instead and I expanded my garden and working on a way to expand the chicken pen too.......... 
ok, I'm gonna go get some dirt under my fingernails!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~tapping my foot~ and where might the pictures be???
> I tried talking douge into taking Tanman, but they set up camp at the pond yesterday instead and I expanded my garden and working on a way to expand the chicken pen too..........
> ok, I'm gonna go get some dirt under my fingernails!



AL yook some,  I head out to,


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

greetings peeps!
Well, it took 5 days but i finally found some birds. Had 3seperate gobblers around me but two were a long ways off. The third i'm afraid i walked right by bfore daylight because he sounded like he was on the road i had just walked down. Got a couple of courtesy gobbles to the Scotts Cutter boxcall, but they went silent when they flew down. Despite not being able to work them, it was an enjoyable morning. Except for the caterpillars. I sat under an oak tree and it took all of 5 minutes to have the little boogers crawling all over me. Yuck!
Naptime........


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2011)

walked a bunch and didnt see much...but i got busted by a hen, so i think when ever i go back, ill go where the hen busted me and just hope for the best.

Mr funny man today scared the living heck out of me, we're walking down a "trail" we've deer hunted before, and its known for snakes, lots of sticks and stuff so its hard to see, im walking infront of dad and he says like 4 times "walk slower, check for snakes real good" and then when im not looking back and real focused on the ground infront of me, and he grabs and stick and slaps the side of my leg! i thought i just got struck by a snake! i musta jumped 15 feet and let out a few words ... and he was just standing there laughing with a stick in his hand.

Its alright, i got a real lookin coiled up snake imma use on him.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 10, 2011)

Howdy Folks.  Just out and about for a Sunday noon time fly by.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings peeps!
> Well, it took 5 days but i finally found some birds. Had 3seperate gobblers around me but two were a long ways off. The third i'm afraid i walked right by bfore daylight because he sounded like he was on the road i had just walked down. Got a couple of courtesy gobbles to the Scotts Cutter boxcall, but they went silent when they flew down. Despite not being able to work them, it was an enjoyable morning. Except for the caterpillars. I sat under an oak tree and it took all of 5 minutes to have the little boogers crawling all over me. Yuck!
> Naptime........


You're getting there!
Nap sounds good............. garden planted, watered, but I wanna go back & do some tweaking........... AFTER I cool off & rest a bit!



slip said:


> walked a bunch and didnt see much...but i got busted by a hen, so i think when ever i go back, ill go where the hen busted me and just hope for the best.
> 
> Mr funny man today scared the living heck out of me, we're walking down a "trail" we've deer hunted before, and its known for snakes, lots of sticks and stuff so its hard to see, im walking infront of dad and he says like 4 times "walk slower, check for snakes real good" and then when im not looking back and real focused on the ground infront of me, and he grabs and stick and slaps the side of my leg! i thought i just got struck by a snake! i musta jumped 15 feet and let out a few words ... and he was just standing there laughing with a stick in his hand.
> 
> Its alright, i got a real lookin coiled up snake imma use on him.


can you say "Video"!?!?  Get'em good, Slip, he deserves it!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.  Just out and about for a Sunday noon time fly by.


Hey Kim!  That thermacell holster I won at FPG has paid off this weekend, got the one with a clip on it, clipped it on & kept working in the yard, grilled, nary a skeeter 'round me!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 10, 2011)

Afternoon y'all!! Everyone is in the woods, on the lake, or at the beach. I wanna play outside too! I think Spring Fever has finally hit me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta break out the filet knife and go to cleaning Crappie!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 10, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d00_1302394025"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/d00_1302394025" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 10, 2011)

She is kinda cute though.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 what is that mountin dew?


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta break out the filet knife and go to cleaning Crappie!!


 crappie??? you know how to fish?


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 10, 2011)

going back to work now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> crappie??? you know how to fish?





Good enough to put 59 in da boat !!


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good enough to put 59 in da boat !!


 thats over your limit prob.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

17 pounds of ribs fixin` to go on the grill.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 17 pounds of ribs fixin` to go on the grill.


 work up an appetite yesterday??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> work up an appetite yesterday??





Yep! We had a good time yesterday, no doubt that!!   if you`re in the area, stop by, Keebs. Gonna have baked beans, tater salad, and a made from scratch sour cream butter pound cake too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep! We had a good time yesterday, no doubt that!!   if you`re in the area, stop by, Keebs. Gonna have baked beans, tater salad, and a made from scratch sour cream butter pound cake too.


Wish I was, man that sounds goooood!!
Fixin to head back out & tweak my garden!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Looky here what Sam did yesterday. Started out the day with his first thunder chicken......then we fished a farm pond and ended the day with a bodacious fish fry. Man it don't get any better than that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wish I was, man that sounds goooood!!
> Fixin to head back out & tweak my garden!





My garden is doin` well too. I have my heirloom corn planted, for more seed. When it is ready, you will receive some.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Give him our congratulations, Sterlo! Nice bird!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wish I was, man that sounds goooood!!
> Fixin to head back out & tweak my garden!





Nicodemus said:


> My garden is doin` well too. I have my heirloom corn planted, for more seed. When it is ready, you will receive some.



Just took the shower.  Been at the garden planting since 9:30 ish this morning.  Not completely done but close for the first round.   Just a few hills of squash and cukes to get in when it cools off a little this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looky here what Sam did yesterday. Started out the day with his first thunder chicken......then we fished a farm pond and ended the day with a bodacious fish fry. Man it don't get any better than that.



 WTG SAM!!!  Tell him congrats for me!!



Nicodemus said:


> My garden is doin` well too. I have my heirloom corn planted, for more seed. When it is ready, you will receive some.






gobbleinwoods said:


> Just took the shower.  Been at the garden planting since 9:30 ish this morning.  Not completely done but close for the first round.   Just a few hills of squash and cukes to get in when it cools off a little this evening.


After "analyzing" mine, I got to move a few hills of squash and gonna put some shavings on them for mulch, then I gotta dig out the sprinkler............ plus a few more 'maters to find a place for and some more watermelons.......... I am NOT an *organized* gardner!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WTG SAM!!!  Tell him congrats for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always sketch mine out but it never quite goes in as drawn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looky here what Sam did yesterday. Started out the day with his first thunder chicken......then we fished a farm pond and ended the day with a bodacious fish fry. Man it don't get any better than that.



Way to go, Sam!! 
welcome to the addiction, Lil Bro! 

Just finished cleaning and vacuum sealing a cooler full of seafood that Bubbette brought back. Starting to think a 2nd nap may be in order. 
Just couldn't make myself go sit out in the woods this afternoon. It's hot, it's humid, and the birds just don't answer calls much in the afternoon. At least i'm not on call this coming week.....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome job Sam!    





Other than hunting hogs with my Wobbert-Woo! , have I mentioned how much I HATE summer?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome job Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it already sux, Bugsy boo. Gnats, no see ums, skeeters, and my first tick of the year have already arrived.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Public Service Announcement...

If you break your favorite multi-colored choker necklace that goes with everything, DO NOT go to ebay, looking to replace it, and type in "RAINBOW NECKLACE" unless you support gay pride. 


Thank You


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Public Service Announcement...
> 
> If you break your favorite multi-colored choker necklace that goes with everything, DO NOT go to ebay, looking to replace it, and type in "RAINBOW NECKLACE" unless you support gay pride.
> 
> ...



Quack could have told you that one. He sells tons of rainbow necklaces and other apparel on there.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhh man I should have put on a lil sunblock...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Public Service Announcement...
> 
> If you break your favorite multi-colored choker necklace that goes with everything, DO NOT go to ebay, looking to replace it, and type in "RAINBOW NECKLACE" unless you support gay pride.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack could have told you that one. He sells tons of rainbow necklaces and other apparel on there.


Why? They are nice! The one he gave me even had a shark tooth on it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ohhh man I should have put on a lil sunblock...



I tolllllld you not to go fishing in just a thong..



rhbama3 said:


> Why? They are nice! The one he gave me even had a shark tooth on it!



Mine has a bear claw on it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ohhh man I should have put on a lil sunblock...



ya big dummy.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2011)

2 within a week but no dogs bit.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a rat snake right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Ohhh man I should have put on a lil sunblock...



worked on my farmer's tan today myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> 2 within a week but no dogs bit.



You need a couple of yard cats.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack could have told you that one. He sells tons of rainbow necklaces and other apparel on there.



No no no. 

It was a "puka shell" necklace... Not a "POOKIE SHELL".  

It's gone forevah.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's a rat snake right?


coppahead


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a couple of yard cats.



neighbor has a couple of those targets walking around....they are useless


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No no no.
> 
> It was a "puka shell" necklace... Not a "POOKIE SHELL".
> 
> It's gone forevah.



I am thinking pukie shell as in


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> 2 within a week but no dogs bit.


Man, you must have a nest somewhere closeby. How long was it? 


turtlebug said:


> No no no.
> 
> It was a "puka shell" necklace... Not a "POOKIE SHELL".
> 
> It's gone forevah.



Pookie shells are better. Just sayin'........


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, you must have a nest somewhere closeby. How long was it?
> .



just as big as the last one 33 inches.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2011)

I think me and Hugh need to travel on down to extreme north florida where TBug lives and geaux hog hunting with them. 

BTW Jeff - that looks like a banded rat snake to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2011)

speaking of snakes I saw a nice 3+ foot long Eastern Milksnake in south GA this week.  Had no camera with me as it was crawling across the fairway of a gold course.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> just as big as the last one 33 inches.



Yooz gots an infestation!  

Better call Muddy.  He knows exactly what to do.    





Les Miles said:


> I think me and Hugh need to travel on down to extreme north florida where TBug lives and geaux hog hunting with them.
> 
> BTW Jeff - that looks like a banded rat snake to me.



Stop that.   

Come down to our neck of the woods and it's pure Heaven.  

Keep going 25 miles south and you're on your own. I don't venture into displaced yankee land.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think me and Hugh need to travel on down to extreme north florida where TBug lives and geaux hog hunting with them.
> 
> BTW Jeff - that looks like a banded rat snake to me.



Believe it or not, there are hogs in georgia. You oughta check it out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> BTW Jeff - that looks like a banded rat snake to me.


 got pics of the venom in the other thread


gobbleinwoods said:


> speaking of snakes I saw a nice 3+ foot long Eastern Milksnake in south GA this week.  Had no camera with me as it was crawling across the fairway of a gold course.



Wish I could find about 10 of those to bring home


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looky here what Sam did yesterday. Started out the day with his first thunder chicken......then we fished a farm pond and ended the day with a bodacious fish fry. Man it don't get any better than that.


Very cool.

He wont ever forget that hunt.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all...just a quick fly by.   Niters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...just a quick fly by.   Niters.



Night, Bob!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

Day #14 without a day off!! ..........Hopefully the 12-14 hour days are out of the way for a while............Still not sure when the next day off will come??

How are you fine folks doing this evening??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Day #14 without a day off!! ..........Hopefully the 12-14 hour days are out of the way for a while............Still not sure when the next day off will come??
> 
> How are you fine folks doing this evening??



eating pizza and trying to figure out how in the world DEE has a natural spring bubbling up in his front yard.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eating pizza and trying to figure out how in the world DEE has a natural spring bubbling up in his front yard.


Gonna have to go check that one out!!.........Back in a minute!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

SLIPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SLIPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yo?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SLIPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Bout time you hollered at somebody else, sides me!!    What did he do? Is he in trouble? Are you gonna git him? How long you gonna stay ill at him?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bout time you hollered at somebody else, sides me!!    What did he do? Is he in trouble? Are you gonna git him? How long you gonna stay ill at him?



She need help? We bruising or bleeding him?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Yo?


I here by request your presence here next spring, put in the request to your Mom & Dad, room & board, supervision, the whole nine yards............... I'm too OLD to do a dadblasted garden!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Bout time you hollered at somebody else, sides me!!    What did he do? Is he in trouble? Are you gonna git him? How long you gonna stay ill at him?


oh hush, that boy ain't done nuttin............this time......



rhbama3 said:


> She need help? We bruising or bleeding him?


NEITHER, I juss need his help next year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I here by request your presence here next spring, put in the request to your Mom & Dad, room & board, supervision, the whole nine yards............... I'm too OLD to do a dadblasted garden!!!!
> 
> 
> oh hush, that boy ain't done nuttin............this time......
> ...





Well, in that case, get him down here, and we`ll work him like a borrowed mule. He can get my garden in order too. When I get done with him, I`ll bring him on over to you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, in that case, get him down here, and we`ll work him like a borrowed mule. He can get my garden in order too. When I get done with him, I`ll bring him on over to you.


Oh contrair my dear, mine first, then yours, you already have a live in mul.........uuuhh, help............uuuuhhh son, yeah, son!
Plus, you check out how neat & orderly Slips garden always is?!?! I'm plumb blistered on my back & shoulders!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eating pizza and trying to figure out how in the world DEE has a natural spring bubbling up in his front yard.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gonna have to go check that one out!!.........Back in a minute!!


That's a new one on me??.........He's coming to WACO??



Nicodemus said:


> Bout time you hollered at somebody else, sides me!!    What did he do? Is he in trouble? Are you gonna git him? How long you gonna stay ill at him?


Howdy Nick!!.........Sorry I missed you at the Plantation this weekend!!...........Hope my little brother was on his best behavior!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's a new one on me??.........He's coming to WACO??
> 
> Howdy Nick!!.........Sorry I missed you at the Plantation this weekend!!...........Hope my little brother was on his best behavior!!





He was alright! I was comin` out from listenin` for a bird, and came up on him and that purty dog of his, on their mornin` jog.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's a new one on me??.........He's coming to WACO??
> 
> Howdy Nick!!.........Sorry I missed you at the Plantation this weekend!!...........Hope my little brother was on his best behavior!!


 I've seen him mention WACO before & wondered............
Hey darlin'!!  And for my Tagsista too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He was alright! I was comin` out from listenin` for a bird, and came up on him and that purty dog of his, on their mornin` jog.


He said that dog ain't done nothing but lay around, and nap since coming home!!.........He asked me if I have ever ran in sand!!..............I told him not unless I absolutely have to!!..........Sometimes you have to run to catch the beer truck before it gets gone!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2011)

Evenin Yall!!! Seems I aint the only one sunburnt


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He said that dog ain't done nothing but lay around, and nap since coming home!!.........He asked me if I have ever ran in sand!!..............I told him not unless I absolutely have to!!..........Sometimes you have to run to catch the beer truck before it gets gone!!


----------



## slip (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bout time you hollered at somebody else, sides me!!    What did he do? Is he in trouble? Are you gonna git him? How long you gonna stay ill at him?





rhbama3 said:


> She need help? We bruising or bleeding him?


I see how it is.


Keebs said:


> I here by request your presence here next spring, put in the request to your Mom & Dad, room & board, supervision, the whole nine yards............... I'm too OLD to do a dadblasted garden!!!!
> 
> 
> oh hush, that boy ain't done nuttin............this time......
> ...



Did you go ahead and get yers planted this year? pics?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've seen him mention WACO before & wondered............
> Hey darlin'!!  And for my Tagsista too!


Hey Darlin!!..........Sure wish I was gettin dirt under my fingernails instead of QC work this weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!!! Seems I aint the only one sunburnt


No you ain't, but I'm sure you tan better than I do!



slip said:


> I see how it is.
> 
> 
> Did you go ahead and get yers planted this year? pics?


Yes darlin', got it planted, that's why I'm hollering for you and putting in a request for NEXT year!!  Pics tomorrow, got too dark to get any worth a flip, but I'll get ya some.......... it's small & more crowded than I had intended, but I got it all in!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Darlin!!..........Sure wish I was gettin dirt under my fingernails instead of QC work this weekend!!



I know you would, I'd much rather complain about "home" work than *work* "work"!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!!! Seems I aint the only one sunburnt


Hey Snowy!!...........Yep had to spend too much time out on the pipe yard this morning, and the Noggin is a little pink!!.........That will teach me to forget a hat!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's a new one on me??.........He's coming to WACO??



We do have a knack for drawing the cream of the crop don't we??  I'm still trying to figure where he'd need the 4WD.  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Darlin!!..........Sure wish I was gettin dirt under my fingernails instead of QC work this weekend!!



Don't lie .. you know ain't fixin' to plant no garden!  


Hey Keebs!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2011)

Good night peeps


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We do have a knack for drawing the cream of the crop don't we??  I'm still trying to figure where he'd need the 4WD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAG!!!  Howudoin?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


uuuggghh, no thank you, full wiff lasa......lasag.........that *I*talian stuff & garlic toast!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TAG!!!  Howudoin?



I'd be better if I hit the lottery ... but besides that I can't complain ... much.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know you would, I'd much rather complain about "home" work than *work* "work"!


Time at home would be nice!!



Tag-a-long said:


> We do have a knack for drawing the cream of the crop don't we??  I'm still trying to figure where he'd need the 4WD.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie .. you know ain't fixin' to plant no garden!


I Dunno??

Well if we wasn't going through this dang integration thing at work!!



Les Miles said:


> Good night peeps


Night Corn dog!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuggghh, no thank you, full wiff lasa......lasag.........that *I*talian stuff & garlic toast!



But I am sharing


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'd be better if I hit the lottery ... but besides that I can't complain ... much.


You & me both!!  I have it alllll mapped out when I do, though!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time at home would be nice!!
> 
> I Dunno??
> 
> ...


My time at home is "still" work, work, work.......... besides the garden, moved the horse troughs behind the shop - closer to the house - raked all behind there so I don't have to worry 'bout any snakes, hauled off more junk, helped make an extra pen next to the chicken pen for hopefully more ducks or whatever else needs a new area, just picking, cleaning & "de-cluttering"!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


How many arras did you lose or destroy this weekend??..........Was there enough food??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But I am sharing


Tankya, I'll pass................. now if it was ice cream, I might have to make an exception!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many arras did you lose or destroy this weekend??..........Was there enough food??


Nope had to stop by McDees on the way home



Keebs said:


> Tankya, I'll pass................. now if it was ice cream, I might have to make an exception!


Ice cream, I love Ice cream


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope had to stop by McDees on the way home
> 
> 
> Ice cream, I love Ice crram


Mee tooo!!  How 'bout Orange Sherbert?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nope had to stop by McDees on the way home
> 
> 
> Ice cream, I love Ice cream


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No you ain't, but I'm sure you tan better than I do!
> 
> 
> Yes darlin', got it planted, that's why I'm hollering for you and putting in a request for NEXT year!!  Pics tomorrow, got too dark to get any worth a flip, but I'll get ya some.......... it's small & more crowded than I had intended, but I got it all in!
> ...


I'm gonna look like a dang mexican before too long 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...........Yep had to spend too much time out on the pipe yard this morning, and the Noggin is a little pink!!.........That will teach me to forget a hat!!


Hey Mitch!  sunscreen!!! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Hey AJ


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm gonna look like a dang mexican before too long
> 
> Hey Mitch!  sunscreen!!!
> Hey AJ


If I could get sun on my legs like my shoulders/back, I wouldn't mind it but Nnnoooooooo!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2011)

dang yall bout too fast for me anymo


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If I could get sun on my legs like my shoulders/back, I wouldn't mind it but Nnnoooooooo!



NO KIDDIN!!  I'm white, ghostly white on the legs    Might hafta start workin outside in shorts


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> dang yall bout too fast for me anymo


 C'mon, I'll wait on ya!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> NO KIDDIN!!  I'm white, ghostly white on the legs    Might hafta start workin outside in shorts


 I already wear shorts!  Actually work britches yesterday & this morning since I was scooting along planting, but changed after that........... man, I wish I had my outdoor shower ready, it would have come in handy this morning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2011)

okay, da sleep monster is attacking me. Gonna suck having to get up and go to work and tell the guys i struck out again at turkey hunting.
Night, ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm gonna look like a dang mexican before too long
> 
> Hey Mitch!  sunscreen!!!
> Hey AJ
> ...



Hey Snowy    It is the sugar that speeds everything up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  sunscreen!!!


I won't forget the hat tomorrow!!

Good night Folks!!..........Got to start training a new hire in the morning!!..........Once the new hire is fully trained!!.........Time for a day off!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, da sleep monster is attacking me. Gonna suck having to get up and go to work and tell the guys i struck out again at turkey hunting.
> Night, ya'll!



Night Rob

Night RBuck


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, da sleep monster is attacking me. Gonna suck having to get up and go to work and tell the guys i struck out again at turkey hunting.
> Night, ya'll!


Hold da door, pokie!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I won't forget the hat tomorrow!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!..........Got to start training a new hire in the morning!!..........Once the new hire is fully trained!!.........Time for a day off!!


YAY!! Then you can come help me in the garden!!

I'm outta here too, gotta go to work to rest!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hold da door, pokie!
> 
> 
> YAY!! Then you can come help me in the garden!!
> ...



Good night all, I am head that way myself/


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> C'mon, I'll wait on ya!


 



Keebs said:


> I already wear shorts!  Actually work britches yesterday & this morning since I was scooting along planting, but changed after that........... man, I wish I had my outdoor shower ready, it would have come in handy this morning!


I bout hoped in the stock tank 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, da sleep monster is attacking me. Gonna suck having to get up and go to work and tell the guys i struck out again at turkey hunting.
> Night, ya'll!


Night Wingman  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Snowy    It is the sugar that speeds everything up


I believe it 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I won't forget the hat tomorrow!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!..........Got to start training a new hire in the morning!!..........Once the new hire is fully trained!!.........Time for a day off!!


Night Mitch!!



Keebs said:


> Hold da door, pokie!
> 
> 
> YAY!! Then you can come help me in the garden!!
> ...


Night Sista 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night all, I am head that way myself/


Night AJ!

Night yall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Well try as hard as I might Monday slipped in.   So coffee is in order


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well try as hard as I might Monday slipped in.   So coffee is in order



It's friday for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Ugggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well try as hard as I might Monday slipped in.   So coffee is in order





Jeff Raines said:


> It's friday for me





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggghhhhh!!!!!!





Morning all.... :looks likes a long week


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Morning yall, Monday , bah- hum bug


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well try as hard as I might Monday slipped in.   So coffee is in order


Got more??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggghhhhh!!!!!!


Ditto.......


jmfauver said:


> Morning all.... :looks likes a long week


yeeeap!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall, Monday , bah- hum bug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Work 30 has arrived.....Keep it to a low rumble in here please..


----------



## Jranger (Apr 11, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall, Monday , bah- hum bug





Keebs said:


> Got more??
> 
> 
> Ditto.......
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Work 30 has arrived.....Keep it to a low rumble in here please..





Jranger said:


> Morning folks



Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 you didn't get the memo?!?!? 
 git to work & holler at Bassbaby & tell him I said "Heeeyyyy"! (but not tooo loud!)


----------



## Jranger (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get the memo?!?!?
> git to work & holler at Bassbaby & tell him I said "Heeeyyyy"! (but not tooo loud!)



Memo? No, I got sun-crisped... I'm better today though already turning into a tan.

I gotta find him, he's around here somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Memo? No, I got sun-crisped... I'm better today though already turning into a tan.
> 
> I gotta find him, he's around here somewhere.


 Miguel is being a slave-driver today, said we had to ~ugh~work~!

I put some Aloe on mine last night, much, much better this morning, I keep mine in the fridge...... feels sooooo good going on!!
 Need me to help you find him???


----------



## Jranger (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Miguel is being a slave-driver today, said we had to ~ugh~work~!
> 
> I put some Aloe on mine last night, much, much better this morning, I keep mine in the fridge...... feels sooooo good going on!!
> Need me to help you find him???



Yeah, I got a busy one myself today. Once I'm done with the coffee I'll get started.... I swear!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

The Monday after Spring Break sucks...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, I got a busy one myself today. Once I'm done with the coffee I'll get started.... I swear!


 me too, promise!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Morning to da Creek Drivelers!
I actually have to go to work today. I was hoping they would just pay me to turkey hunt but they said no.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2011)

Good Morning All,   


Happy belated Birfthday to you Mike!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birfthday to you Mike!



Thanks Tripod.....Nice even number


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The Monday after Spring Break sucks...



Hey Les!
Gotta question for you:
When we were in New Orleans last year, there was a dish we ate that was kinda like etouffee but it also had sausage and shredded chicken  in addition to the crawfish, onions, bell pepper, and okra in a very dark brown spicy sauce. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning to da Creek Drivelers!
> I actually have to go to work today. I was hoping they would just pay me to go sit in the woods while everyone else kills a turkey but they said no.



Fixed it for ya bammer!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning to da Creek Drivelers!
> I actually have to go to work today. I was hoping they would just pay me to turkey hunt but they said no.


Imagine that!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birfthday to you Mike!


 why hello there!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Les!
> Gotta question for you:
> When we were in New Orleans last year, there was a dish we ate that was kinda like etouffee but it also had sausage and shredded chicken  in addition to the crawfish, onions, bell pepper, and okra in a very dark brown spicy sauce. Any idea what it is?



Jambalaya perhaps?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya bammer!



oooohhhh, low blow


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Jambalaya perhaps?



No, this was actually poured over some rice, not cooked with it. Almost like a "shrimp and grits" type of dish. Sigh.....
I'll see if my buddy remembers which restaurant it was. Thinking "The Bourbon House" but not sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

okay, not the Bourbon House. I guess it was some sort of gumbo after looking at different crawfish recipes. Guess i'll come up with something.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

Bammer- Sauce Piquante, maybe?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bammer- Sauce Piquante, maybe?



Oh man, i think you may have nailed it. Thinking it was just a variation but the recipes sure look like that could be it. Thank ya, Buddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, i think you may have nailed it. Thinking it was just a variation but the recipes sure look like that could be it. Thank ya, Buddy!



Sauce Piquante is more tomato based in my experience, but it very well could have been a spinoff of that. Y'all know how dem Cajuns be. They may have just combined a variation of 2 dishes there, would'nt surprise me.

Bama, I have seen Gumbo with very dark roux, almost black. Actually, I prefer the darker Gumbo!!!


OH....Good mornin Waders!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sauce Piquante is more tomato based in my experience, but it very well could have been a spinoff of that. Y'all know how dem Cajuns be. They may have just combined a variation of 2 dishes there, would'nt surprise me.
> 
> Bama, I have seen Gumbo with very dark roux, almost black. Actually, I prefer the darker Gumbo!!!
> 
> ...


sounds like a good menu............... when ya gonna come back & cook it then???

Ya'll, I'm thinking Slip is "outta sorts" today, lets all send him a pm to cheer him up, K? Thanks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2011)

All this talk about food,  making me hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sounds like a good menu............... when ya gonna come back & cook it then???
> 
> Ya'll, I'm thinking Slip is "outta sorts" today, lets all send him a pm to cheer him up, K? Thanks!




Bery soon Baybay!!!  FO Real!!!

Wut wrong wiff slippy??? I need to go brang him sumpin anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All this talk about food,  making me hungry.



You always hawngry!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Dadgum com'poot'er actin' up....gonna have to ride over to my brudder's to send some invoices out

Catch up with y'all later on


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All this talk about food,  making me hungry.






Jeff C. said:


> Bery soon Baybay!!!  FO Real!!!
> 
> Wut wrong wiff slippy??? I need to go brang him sumpin anyway.



 I dunno, just one of my "feelings"................



Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum com'poot'er actin' up....gonna have to ride over to my brudder's to send some invoices out
> 
> Catch up with y'all later on


Hurry back!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All this talk about food,  making me hungry.


Glad I'm doing a quick drive by then!

Hi 3, 

hi folks,

later folks!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Glad I'm doing a quick drive by then!
> 
> Hi 3,
> 
> ...



 WHAT was that??????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You always hawngry!!


Yup


StriperAddict said:


> Glad I'm doing a quick drive by then!
> 
> Hi 3,
> 
> ...


Hello Striper 


Keebs said:


> WHAT was that??????????



That was a drive by with style.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup
> 
> Hello Striper
> 
> ...


 guess I'm just not used to seeing ~style~ then huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Jambalaya perhaps?





History lesson` for you, Cajun. I know what "jambalaya"  really means. Do you??


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2011)

Afternoon everybody!   Hope everyone had an outstanding weekend off.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   Hope everyone had an outstanding weekend off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Howdy folks. 




Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still full from them ribs? 
LilD texted me yesterday & said "Let's go eat with Unc Nic!"


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   Hope everyone had an outstanding weekend off.



Weekend off?  What is that?  I had Sunday off, and spent it cleaning house, doing laundry, and helping someone do their taxes.  

Howdy Bones!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey there Nic and Keebs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there Nic and Keebs!





Hello, Miss, how you are today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Howdy everybody,,,,,,,drive by..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You still full from them ribs?
> LilD texted me yesterday & said "Let's go eat with Unc Nic!"






I hate ribs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Weekend off?  What is that?  I had Sunday off, and spent it cleaning house, doing laundry, and helping someone do their taxes.
> 
> Howdy Bones!


Uuuhhh, Can you say "Delegate"???



fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there Nic and Keebs!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy everybody,,,,,,,drive by..


Hhhmmm, could you do that one more time?  I'm checking for ~style~ this time.......... 



Nicodemus said:


> I hate ribs!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Weekend off?  What is that?  I had Sunday off, and spent it cleaning house, doing laundry, and helping someone do their taxes.
> 
> Howdy Bones!


Hey there Triple F!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy everybody,,,,,,,drive by..


Wazzup Sparkles?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate ribs!!!



I can't imagine why.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello, Miss, how you are today?



Enjoying the beautiful sunshine our higher power has provided for us today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Psssst, im on a mission


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Psssst, im on a mission



What kinda mission would that be?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What kinda mission would that be?



Undercover mission right now


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Psssst, im on a mission





fitfabandfree said:


> What kinda mission would that be?



Reminds me of


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reminds me of



All i could see was a blue box saying be Secure


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

CRAP!  My sound doesn't work, so I can't watch the video.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Undercover mission right now



Underthecovers with who?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> All i could see was a blue box saying be Secure



It is Jake and Elwood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Underthecovers with who?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is Jake and Elwood.



One of my fav. movies


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Psssst, im on a mission





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reminds me of


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

what to do, what to do.......
Okay, bubbette has informed that i'm cooking tonight so i guess turkey hunting this evening is out. Just as well, because this wind and weather coming in would be brutal.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what to do, what to do.......
> Okay, bubbette has informed that i'm cooking tonight so i guess turkey hunting this evening is out. Just as well, because this wind and weather coming in would be brutal.


Whatchacooking???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Enjoying the beautiful sunshine our higher power has provided for us today.



You won't be enjoying the weather he'll be bringin to your side of town later tonight..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whatchacooking???



I'm gonna go with shrimp, sausage, and crawfish Jambalaya. Gonna get some sausage( andouille) from publix along with adding some sauteed bell pepper, onion, and celery to the mix. Those Luzianne box cajun dinners are pretty good if you doctor them up good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what to do, what to do.......
> Okay, bubbette has informed that i'm cooking tonight so i guess turkey hunting this evening is out. Just as well, because this wind and weather coming in would be brutal.



subtract man points here


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't be enjoying the weather he'll be bringin to your side of town later tonight..



How is tomorrow looking? I was gonna go hunting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> subtract man points here



you ever had Bubbettes cooking?
 Mancard safe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you ever had Bubbettes cooking?
> Mancard safe.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You won't be enjoying the weather he'll be bringin to your side of town later tonight..


Whatcha think it's gonna do down my way?



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna go with shrimp, sausage, and crawfish Jambalaya. Gonna get some sausage( andouille) from publix along with adding some sauteed bell pepper, onion, and celery to the mix. Those Luzianne box cajun dinners are pretty good if you doctor them up good.


 sounds wondermuss!



mudracing101 said:


> subtract man points here


 Nevah!!  Da man can Cook!!  In fact, a lot of these guys on here can put on a mean meal!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you ever had Bubbettes cooking?
> Mancard safe.


WOBERT!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> CRAP!  My sound doesn't work, so I can't watch the video.



   Can't watch the video without sound?   That's like saying you can't listen to the video cause you can't see.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOBERT!!!



whut? She ain't here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whut? She ain't here.


 look again...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> look again...................



Is she in lurker mode?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is she in lurker mode?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whatcha think it's gonna do down my way?
> 
> :



A little shower, maybe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little shower, maybe.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little shower, maybe.


The garden will appreciate that!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 11, 2011)

hey evrybody


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey evrybody


Hey kiddo!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey kiddo!



wassup keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> wassup keebs


The sun....................... for now....................... 
whatchudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

hey nic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hey nic!!!!!!!!!!!!






Ma`am?


And I was sleepin` so good....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Awright!!! Come on! Im fixin` to have to go check on my garden, help gather eggs, feed chickens, and kick Abner.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright!!! Come on! Im fixin` to have to go check on my garden, help gather eggs, feed chickens, and kick Abner.


Soon as you walk outside, make sure to turn your cell phone on!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Soon as you walk outside, make sure to turn your cell phone on!






  Uhhh......why????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhhh......why????


you'll see.................... (I was *told* to tell you)


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'll see.................... (I was *told* to tell you)





Tell me the truth. What is Quack up to??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me the truth. What is Quack up to??


Nope, not him this time, promise!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me the truth. What is Quack up to??






Headed to work shortly.



Hello all !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to work shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all !!


 Hi.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, not him this time, promise!





It weren`t me. I didn`t do it. I weren`t nowhere around. I  weren`t even close by. I was doin` what I was sposed to be doin`. Nothin` else. 

See my innocent smile...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It weren`t me. I didn`t do it. I weren`t nowhere around. I  weren`t even close by. I was doin` what I was sposed to be doin`. Nothin` else.
> 
> See my innocent smile...



Did you get a text????


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did you get a text????





Hey!! I did! It sneaked in on me!! That is a fine dog!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! I did! It sneaked in on me!! That is a fine dog!!!!


She's sitting here at the office with me, pestering me to see if you got it yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> She's sitting here at the office with me, pestering me to see if you got it yet!





Who, Lil D, Foxie, or both??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Look at the TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Look at the TIME!!!!!!!!!!!



Time to go outside and finish the squash and cuke hills in the garden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Time to go outside and finish the squash and cuke hills in the garden.



Sounds like fun!
I'm saute-ing bacon and killing zombies with a bazooka.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2011)

This one's about gone . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's about gone . . .



CPR  is not needed just yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear Ruffles Quality Control dudes,

Please make sure that the bottom of a large bag of sour cream and onion chips has more glue holding the seam together than the top.

I will know the results of two dogs eating that flavor of chips off of the floor in an hour or so I'm sure.

Thank you.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who, Lil D, Foxie, or both??



if i could trust foxie not to shed on everything id take her with me lol


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> if i could trust foxie not to shed on everything id take her with me lol



That's EXACTLY the reason I don't bring my wife to Woody's events!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear Ruffles Quality Control dudes,
> 
> Please make sure that the bottom of a large bag of sour cream and onion chips has more glue holding the seam together than the top.
> 
> ...



Better refill their water bowls...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's EXACTLY the reason I don't bring my wife to Woody's events!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's EXACTLY the reason I don't bring my wife to Woody's events!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

I like milkshakes


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's EXACTLY the reason I don't bring my wife to Woody's events!



I don't care who ya are, that's funny right thar.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like milkshakes



Yo milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Jibber jabber.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like milkshakes





Read back, I asked you a question.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Read back, I asked you a question.



You better use hieroglyphics, he does better with pictures than he does words..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better use hieroglyphics, he does better with pictures than he does words..



Bad bammer


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> History lesson` for you, Cajun. I know what "jambalaya"  really means. Do you??



Hopping Johnny


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hopping Johnny





Nope, that ain`t it. It`s bad when a native born South Georgia Swamper, knows more about your traditional food than a "cooner" does. Want to guess one more time before I tell you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

okay, technically it's supposed to be Jambalaya, but i added sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper, 4 slices of cooked chopped bacon, 1 package of Savoie andouille sausage( sliced and pan fried), 3 cups of cooked crawfish tails and fat, and a half pound of cooked shrimp, to 2 packages of zatarains Jambalaya mix. I also substituted 7 cups of chicken stock instead of 5 cups of water. My kitchen is smelling GOOD, ya'll !!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, technically it's supposed to be Jambalaya, but i added sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper, 4 slices of cooked chopped bacon, 1 package of Savoie andouille sausage( sliced and pan fried), 3 cups of cooked crawfish tails and fat, and a half pound of cooked shrimp, to 2 packages of zatarains Jambalaya mix. I also substituted 7 cups of chicken stock instead of 5 cups of water. My kitchen is smelling GOOD, ya'll !!!!



Well, ya had me til you added them hydrated insect tails.  


But I  ya anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, technically it's supposed to be Jambalaya, but i added sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper, 4 slices of cooked chopped bacon, 1 package of Savoie andouille sausage( sliced and pan fried), 3 cups of cooked crawfish tails and fat, and a half pound of cooked shrimp, to 2 packages of zatarains Jambalaya mix. I also substituted 7 cups of chicken stock instead of 5 cups of water. My kitchen is smelling GOOD, ya'll !!!!


You making my mouth water.

STOP IT!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, ya had me til you added them hydrated insect tails.
> 
> 
> But I  ya anyway.



How can ANYBODY not like shrimp? 


But I  ya anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Bestest commercial evah!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bestest commercial evah!






Not bad!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, technically it's supposed to be Jambalaya, but i added sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper, 4 slices of cooked chopped bacon, 1 package of Savoie andouille sausage( sliced and pan fried), 3 cups of cooked crawfish tails and fat, and a half pound of cooked shrimp, to 2 packages of zatarains Jambalaya mix. I also substituted 7 cups of chicken stock instead of 5 cups of water. My kitchen is smelling GOOD, ya'll !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You making my mouth water.
> 
> STOP IT!!!!



Come on Hugh, we can make it down there in 3 hours if we hurry.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How can ANYBODY not like shrimp?
> 
> 
> But I  ya anyway.



Same way I don't like lobster or crawfish....  

OCEAN ROACHES!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't feel too bad after your post though. I'm still kind of full from Friday nights Low Country Boil and creek wadin session by the fire pit.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, that ain`t it. It`s bad when a native born South Georgia Swamper, knows more about your traditional food than a "cooner" does. Want to guess one more time before I tell you?



It's an old cajun term for "he who is scared of chickens"


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How can ANYBODY not like shrimp?
> 
> 
> But I  ya anyway.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't feel too bad after your post though. I'm still kind of full from Friday nights Low Country Boil and creek wadin session by the fire pit.
> View attachment 596074
> 
> View attachment 596075




Pretty ladies.  

But what's all that nastiness contaminating those beautiful taters and ears of corn?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Same way I don't like lobster or crawfish....
> 
> OCEAN ROACHES!!!



How can anyone not like schrimp and mudbugs???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Pretty ladies.
> 
> But what's all that nastiness contaminating those beautiful taters and ears of corn?



You ain't right wuman. There's a heapin pile of sarsages under all them skrimps too..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How can anyone not like schrimp and mudbugs???



Don't ask any questions. Just say "Yes, Ma'am, how would you like your steak?" and leave it at that. Oh, and no wasabi needed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't ask any questions. Just say "Yes, Ma'am, how would you like your steak?" and leave it at that. Oh, and no wasabi needed.



I heard TBug loves the green debil paste...


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Ocean Roaches!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, technically it's supposed to be Jambalaya, but i added sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper, 4 slices of cooked chopped bacon, 1 package of Savoie andouille sausage( sliced and pan fried), 3 cups of cooked crawfish tails and fat, and a half pound of cooked shrimp, to 2 packages of zatarains Jambalaya mix. I also substituted 7 cups of chicken stock instead of 5 cups of water. My kitchen is smelling GOOD, ya'll !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't feel too bad after your post though. I'm still kind of full from Friday nights Low Country Boil and creek wadin session by the fire pit.
> View attachment 596074
> 
> View attachment 596075




*Y'all, QUIT IT !!!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

somebody who hasn't started a thread in awhile needs to put their thinking caps on. This ones about thru......


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How can anyone not like schrimp and mudbugs???



Yeah... I know. They must be


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah... I know. They must be



Thank you mam may I have some more???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't right wuman. There's a heapin pile of sarsages under all them skrimps too..




Yeah, but now yall done contaminated those beautiful sausages.   





rhbama3 said:


> Don't ask any questions. Just say "Yes, Ma'am, how would you like your steak?" and leave it at that. Oh, and no wasabi needed.



Steak.   

Yall should start warning folks about that green stuff.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard TBug loves the green debil paste...



Looked like sweet innocent guacamole to me.  

Then it bit me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thank you mam may I have some more???



Prevert..

HEY JEFF,,,,,start the new Waders thread.

And don't forget the stinkin video..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Looked like sweet innocent guacamole to me.
> 
> Then it bit me.



It is a miracle cure for sinus problems..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert..
> 
> HEY JEFF,,,,,start the new Waders thread.
> 
> And don't forget the stinkin video..



What is a prevert???


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Me this time!


----------

